# Naurto Ninja World RP (Sign Up Thread)



## Cheena (Aug 3, 2008)

*Naruto Ninja World RP (Sign Up Thread)*

Story
10 Years ago the 9 tailed bijuu, the fox demon was realesed from its seal and began attacking the village of Konoha. Although there was strong efforts for Uzumaki Naruto and his fellow comrads, Konoha was no more. Now the with new generations coming the village is rebuilding its self in hope to become the great nation they were.

Now the akatsuki have been trying to capture the nine tailed fox and destroy Konoha Once and For all.

Opportunities
*Create a character
*Become a citizens, a ninja, or a villian
*Make freinds
*build your own homes, places, stores and other buildings you can think of
*Move up ranks and becaome a village leader
*Go through life; become anything you want to be, from a shinobi to a stay at home parent or even own your own ramen shop
*Get Jobs
*Learn techniques and skills
*Buy new weapons
*Choose Village

-If your a ninja
*Choose a rank(Cannot be Kage or Sannin until earned)
*Use and make your own techniques
*Have fights
*Go on missions
*Have your own squad
*Earn Money

Ranks avaliable
gennin
anbu
medic nin

-Rules
*No unlimited power
*No invulnerbilaty
*No god mods
*Have to have a weakness
*Can not awlays win against NPC

-If you are citizen
Do anything a citizen would do

(PLEASE READ)
I am the HachiKage
In this RP you can be a ninja or a citizen and live your life in the Ninja world, get jobs, go missions and earn cash, open stores, move up ranks, and much more. Start off as a genin try to bcome a better ninja. To become a chuunin participate in the Chunnin Exams. One your ninja is good enough you can become a jounin and maybe a sannin, or be an anbu. You may also play an already exsisting Character like Naruto. You can up to 7 jutsu starting off and more expeirence you have learn more. Buy doing missions, earn cash go to stores and buy weapons, medicine, and such.

How to aqquire new jutsu
- You learn jutsu by getting expeirince points. These points are earned by going on misions and and explaining fights good. With a certain amount of points you can aqquire new justsu. To learn a jutsu request it to the kage (me) and they kage will tell you how many points you need
*To aqquire Clan jutsu you must be appart of the clan
*To have bloodline jutsu you must have that bloodline
*Sharigan cannot copy clan or bloodline jutsu

When using Weapons
Everyone starts off with 20 kunai. In battle when you use a weapon for the amount you use you must put a the bottyom of your post how may you have left. For more weapons visit the general store.

Earning and Spending Money
You earn money buy doing justu or a job. When you spend money in a post at the bottom state how much money you have left.

Doing Missions
To do a mission ask the kage(Me) or the kage will give you a mission if he/her needs you to.

General Store

*Spoiler*: __ 



1 Shuriken 3 ryu
1 kunai 5 ryu
1 bomb 10 ryu
1 Medicine 15 ryu
1 scoll 20 ryu
1 Basket of Toad Oil 25 ryu




Missions Availible

*Spoiler*: __ 



D-Rank
*Find Gamakichi -60 ryo
*Plant trees -50 ryo

C-Rank
*Teach at the academy for a day -100 ryo


B-Rank
*Escort a important buisness man to the mist viilage (May be assasins)-
400 ryo
*Deliver a top secret scroll -500ryo

A-Rank
*Get information on Akatsuki -800 ryo
*Escort Naruto to Toad Mountain (Akatsuki is after him) -800ryo

S-Rank
*Defeat Akatsuki Leader (Madara) -1500 ryo (Must be Sannin or Anbu)
*Defeat Pein -1300 ((Must be Sannin or Anbu)




Exsisting Characters
*Naruto
*Sasuke
*Sakura
*Shikamaru
*Neji
*Hinata
*Chouji
*Kiba
*Ino
*Rock lee
*TenTen
*Shino


Character Sign up Sheet

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name

*Age

*Family (Optinal)

*Height/Wieght

*Clan (Optinal)

*Kekkei Genkai (Optinal)

*Rank 

*Justsus

*Stregnths

*Weakness

*Personality

*History

*Apearance (Optinal)




Citizen Sign up sheet


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:

Age:

Gender:

Family:

Occupation:

Personality:

History:




I found this RPG Guide on a nother website, read its very helpfull.
Link removed

Thats all


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 12, 2008)

Name: Kurizu

Age: 14

Family: None

Height/Wieght: 5'6"/110lbs

Clan: None

Kekkei Genkai: Hyouton Creation

Rank: Genin

Justsus: 

Suirou no Jutsu - Water Prison Technique
Suiryuudan no Jutsu - Water Dragon Projectile Technique
Suishouha - Water Collision Destruction
Suiryuuben - Water Dragon Whip
Suikoudan no Jutsu - Water Shark Projectile Technique
Suijinheki - Water Encampment Wall
Suigadan - Water Fang Projectile
Kokuangyou no Jutsu - Journey into Black Darkness Technique
Shiki Fuujin - Corpse Spirit Sealing Method

Stregnths: Ninjutsu 

Weakness: Genjutsu

Personality: Kurizu has no respect for human life and will kill anything that gets in his way. 

History: Kurizu is an orphan an has no clue who is parents are or where they came from. He was taken in by an old woman and raised by her until he was 6, but she got him mad and he stabbed her repeatedly with a kitchen knife. After he had realised what h had done he put the knife in his belt, and lit the house on fire. Before the fire got to out of hand he fled the house and found an abandoned shed not too far away. He decided to join the Ninja Academy shortly after this incident. But many people thought he was the casue of the fire and the old woman's death. When he was nearing his eighth birthday he started to hear an odd voice in the back of his head talking to him about how he killed the old woman. After two weeks of dealing with this voice it started to drive Kurizu crazy, and with the same knife he use to kill the old woman he stabbed out his left eye. But this didn't stop the voice, so he decided to just let the voice talk and decided that it would keep him company. He covered the hole of his left eye socket with a white cloth tied around that one part of his head. His right eye took on a strange colour. The pupil was red and there was a ice blue colour all around the one red circle. He graduated the academy shortly after turning 14. After graduation while waiting to be assigned a team he got rid of the knife and crafted himself a new weapon.

Apearance: Kurizu has neck legnth white hair. He has a bandage where his left eye should be. He wears black pants with a a gray long sleeve shirt that's about two sizes too big for him. The sleeves drop almost to his kneed and the shirt itself ends right at the knees. His weapons is long and sychte like. It has eight blades, four on each side, anda jagged blade on top of it.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

Your both accepeted, Now i will make the actuall RPG and wait for it to be accepted


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

great ill get more people to join too.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Name:Midori

*Age: same age as naruto sasuke sakura

*Family (Optinal): dead

*Height/Wieght:5.3ft/5 stone

*Clan (Optinal):Kizutaka

*Kekkei Genkai (Optinal):tsunakigan

*Rank (If a citzen dont fill out):same as naruto sasuke sakura

*Justsus: moon style:white death
              fire style: fireball jutsu
              fire style: dragon's soul
              water style: frozzen heart
              moon style: stiffening glow
              ice style: frosts claws

*Stregnths:ninjutsu/genjutsu/kenjutsu

*Weakness:taijutsu

*Personality: sort of a closed shell, but can really open up if you a a close friend

*History:family was murdered by Itachi. you travelled for a long time after that and lived fostered by the akatsuki for most of your childhood. once you realised their goals you ecaped and found konoha, were you live now.

*Apearance (Optinal): black, long hair and onyx eyes. very beautiful.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

^ When you say Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura, do you mean part I or Naruto shippuden


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2008)

hehe I might run a weapon store or ramen shop. interesting.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

Vergil said:


> hehe I might run a weapon store or ramen shop. interesting.



You can if you want.

Almost an hour ago I, Made a thread for the actual RPG so it should be up soon.

And if you have any questions or are confused, pm me


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Name:Botan Hyuga

*Age:14

*Family (Optinal): Hyuga family. A part of the head family, Shes the middle child of the head guy.

*Height/Wieght:5'3, 110lb

*Clan (Optinal):Hyuga

*Kekkei Genkai: Byakugan

*Rank: Genin

*Justsus

Taijutsu: Dainamikku & Entorri, Gouwan - Strong Arm,Dynamic • Action (Dainamikku • Akushon)

Ninjutsu: Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou , Gentle fist ,  Hakke Shou Kaiten, Shadow clone jutsu. 

Genjutsu:Flower Petal escape,Kai - Release

Summoning Jutsu: snake pact*(snakes- like manda)

*Strengths:nin/gen/tai

*Weaknessoisons and the weakness of the Byakugan, being hit in same place repaeatedly

*Personality:cold, icy mostly, also emotional and  abit sad, quiet and a bit emo

*History: She had been taken from her family (Head Hyuga's) By Orochimaru. He had force her to train under him. He had given her the cursed mark as well. Orochimaru wiped her memory and sent her off, back to the main house. Her memory would return soon, but ever since she came back she had gotten hardcore training from her father. (HIashi or w/e) Since she had prior training she learned quickly. She was automaticly accepted a as a genin. She uses hand to hand combat mostly.

*Apearance (Optinal): Long black hair. Her bangs are to the side, and are to her shoulders. The length of her hair is to her butt. Her eyes are like the regular Hyuga eyes. SHe wears a black kimono, with slits up it's side making battle easier. The obi is white, and her string, that keeps her kimono, as well as her fan up is black and white. The outfit symbolizes Yin and Yang. It has a yin/yang symbol on her back.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

cool now ive got three genin to take under my wing.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)

i wanted to be a jounin or an akatsuki :/ *pouts in corner* but chibi said i needed to be a genin


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

well you will with me ill teach you well so youll probably become a chuunin in no time.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)

i want my char to end up joining akatsuki [-).... i <3 them... cept kakuzu and zetsu...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

i know they creep me out.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 12, 2008)

I hate zetsu too...it's his fault my sasori rpc died


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)

i dont hate zetsu... IF HE took that venus fly trap off his head, he woudl be sexy... (I SUPPOSE!!?!?!?!? ) XD.... hidan is hot... i wouldn't mind-... er.. nvm... ooh itachi too...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

well then i think u would fit perfectly in akatsuki.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2008)

.......I am gonna fill out the template soon...PMed Cheenab...but what's wrong with Kakuzu? And Zetsu's flytrap stays on his shoulders....It grew off him...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)

kakuzu would pawn yuo if he knew he could get money from selling you.... ALSO zetsu WOULD EAT YOU!..,.. XD


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

ok weve established the zetsu and kakakzu could pwn toratheblur


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2008)

So? I Like Kakuzu.....I think I might be a bit of a fangirl.......Zetsu Is a cannibal BUT he only eats dead bodies...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

no he also spies on everyone which makes him a bit wierder.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2008)

So?  Zetsu is awsome his spying helps the akatsuki get the Jinchuuriki...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

Emo Panda, you should start of as a genin, if not you can be in the Akatsuki if you want, the akatsuki needs to be started also.
Once there is more gennins then we can have more jounins


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)

zetsu is creepy!!!XD he spies on people!! XD haha...creeeepy stttaaalker,...... zetsu is weird heehee


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2008)

Zetsu is a awsome Akatsuki member!  I acctually admire him...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 12, 2008)

Kakazu is awesome...but not as awesome as Dei and Sasori...stupid Zetsu though...went and got Sasori killed...damn you Deidara for killing Sasori *pessimistic rant*. ZETSU IS A STALKER!!!!!! Dun dun duuuuuuun


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

Zetsu is a stalker, but the whole coming out the ground, and looking like a plant is pretty cool


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay okay I give BUT I still think Kakuzu-kun and Zetsu-san are awsome!


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)

i <3 hidan , tobi and itachi *squeals* ^_^


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2008)

Uchiha Stalker.........and Hidan fangirl........Watch out that he doesn't use you as a sacrifice.....


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'mma DeiDei fanboy...and a Saso fanboy...yay they're a sexy yaoi pairing...*fantasy of deidara and sasori having sex* whoa...hehe


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> i <3 hidan , tobi and itachi *squeals* ^_^



So you are a fan of Akatsuki members


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

hah thats funny akatsuki playing twiater rofl.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

deidara looks like he is gonna blow someone up with his clay

Ill be back tomorrow morning


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

kool maybe the rp will be up then.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeee I am bored...weeeeeeee (again!) hmm I should go play the wii...but it's at my mum's so I can't weeeee...nothing to do now but wait for this rp to start *wait wait wait wait wait* I'm waiting waiting waiting *sings the waiting song* I'm way to hyper I should not have eaten all that candy 30 minutes ago...I'll be up til like 2am


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

ok then your the total opposite of ur character.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow.....I get that way after eating candy too......I am waiting for someone to sign up before I do........


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

I am like my char a lot though...I just have a bit of a chocolate addiction and after eating 30 king size twiz bars I can't help but get a little hyper


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

does that mean i can be a female version of sasuke ??? XD instead of him posing as sasuke ^_^


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

RAWR!!! Me is sasuke


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2008)

HAI!  Let us fight Sasuke! I am Rock Lee...

*a big fight breaks out*


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

im more better at sasuke than your char, plus im prettier *hair flip*


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

ok this is getting weird.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

T_T your not going ot mark me as sakura are you >.>......


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2008)

Maaaaaayyyyyyybbbbbbbbeeeeeee..............*looks around innocently*


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

wait what r we taliking about again.?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Me being the sasuke of our squad which I am...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

well yeah u r the darker one.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

hmph! *glares* *sits in emo corner, muttering emo sayings*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget "hn......"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

*does an emo hair flip* pfft I'm so much darker than her...I stabbed my eye out...and killed an old woman then lit her house on fire


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

hm *stands up and does emo hair flip too* I wear mascara and paint my nails black.. also write depressing poems on dead bodys i kill  XD.... i also am slowly decieving my family


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

okay great my team is full of evil emo's.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

My family is already dead, I wear eyeliner and paint my nails black, I carve poetry into my flesh.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2008)

Poor, poor you..........so sorry to hear that.......


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

*gins* i ... im out of stuf...   i can't think of any more things, you win ^_^ heehee you should feel special six paths  a whole team FULL OF SASUKES!! haahaaahaa!! well emos ]-) 
come here... pain.. let me carv my charactor info into your hand.... XD *walks up slowly* XD j/k j/k...

OKAY i'll behave! XD


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

My char is not emo...maybe a little sadistic and blood thirsty...and slightly insane


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

Weeeeeeee going to bed once this thing gets posted   <---- chibi is going to bed


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

holy crap this is getting creepy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2008)

Name:Tora

Age:16

Family: Unknown

Height/Weight:5'4" /102 lbs.

Gender:Female

Occupation: Entrepreneur

Personality:Hyper, Emotional, impetuous 

History: Born to a family in the Hidden Leaf that normally became ninja. Though on the night after her third birthday she got kidnapped by a stone ninja that infiltrated Konoha walls.  On his way back to the stone a demon cat killed the kidnapper and felt guilty leaving her there so he saved Tora by sealing itself inside her.  As she grew up with a tiger, her body adapted as much as possible to that life.......then when she was twelve she met Kiya (Kunoichi) well  Kiya found her... they traveled and Kiya taught her everything she knows from talking to reading.  Then eventually they settled in Konohagakure.

Kunoichirule is going to join too....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

kool cant wait to see more members of my team.


----------



## Hikari Chiaki (Aug 13, 2008)

*Name-Hikari Chiaki

*Age- 14

*Family- -Bang- You can guess what happened.

*Height/Wieght- 1m 60cm, 47kg

*Clan -Chiaki

*Kekkei Genkai - Can manipulate ice within a small radius of her (20m)

*Rank -Genin

*Justsus- 
Ice Style- Swallow Blizzard Jutsu
Kawarimi-Substitution
Bushin no Jutsu-Clone Jutsu
Mizu Bushin no Jutsu- Water Clone Jutsu
Wind Style-Wind Slicing Blade
Ice Style- Wolf Fang Avalanche (requires a lot of chakra, also requires a lot of snow)
Water Style- Slicing Stream Jutsu
Henge no Jutsu- Transformation Jutsu



*Stregnths- Weaponary and Ninjutsu

*Weakness- Genjutsu

*Personality- A 'I hate this, and I hate that, I hate you' attitude around people she doesn't know, but is normally really friendly when around friends.

*History- She trained by herself, her older brother Hoshi always getting the attention. As a result of this, she was quiet and withdrawn for a period, but suddenly adopted a 'I don't care if you die as long as I'm happy' attitude, and killed her family in a blind rage. She fled from Hoshigakure (The Hidden Star Village) and went to Konoha, where her dark past has been masked up by her rather 'bipolar' attitude.

*Apearance- She has dark blue hair that reaches to her stomach, and icy blue eyes. She has a black sleeveless shirt (think Sasuke's shirt pre- shippuuden) that only goes to a bit above her navel. She has a fishnet shirt underneath, and wears loose black pants that go just past her knee and wears black ninja sandals. She always chews a senbon needle (Like Genma) and also has a black bandana on her head.


----------



## Thomson02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Name: Shigeki Arakida

age:21

weight:75 kg

height:6ft

Appearance: 

personality: Shigeki is an arrogant charachter who sees killing as a game and takes pleasure from it.

rank:Missing nin

village: Akatsuki

jutsu/kekkei genkai: Santaru-Eyes glow bright white and he exerts incredible control over lightning. in this state shigeki has the ability to summon thunderstorms and imbue his body with electricity without taking bodily harm which he can use as a weapon (he can use this to strengthen his lightning bases jutsus)
Lightning Blade
Lightning Blade Double Charge
Earth Release: Swamp of the Underworld
Leech All Creation: Attack Prevention Technique
Summoning techniques: Dragon (if not allowed then snakes)
All basic lightning and earth techniques and those listed above
Also posses other jutsu but he has yet to have been seen using them

skills/abilitys: Shigekis main asset is that he is extremely fast which makes it hard for his enemies to make contact with him and also allows him to perform handsigns extremely fast. He is also seems to be especially talented at ninjutsu 


histroy: Shigeki lived with his dad up to the age of 7 as his mother died giving birth to him. However Shigekis dad was killed during an assasination attempt at the Hokages life. Shigeki stayed in the village until he was of age to take the chunin exam. Because all Shigeki ever did was train after is dads death he easily passed the chunin exam. However shortly after Shigeki left the village to find a way to become a more powerful shinobi. He is now considered a missing nin and recetly has been rumoured to have killed a number of Sand Jounin in the wind country but it is not confirmed that it was Shigeki who did it.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

u have to follow the template set at the begining of the thread.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Tora, Hikari, and thompson accepted. Tora if you want to become a ninja, just ask and we can add in a squad.

Announcement: Jounin spot avalible becuase one squad is complete and we have more gennins


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

man how come every genin i have is emo my squads gonna be depressing.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

theres only three ninja to a squad btw ;P so far you have me and chibi .... the third i don't know who it is... XD .. 

we going ot do like the animle 1 girl 2 boys??


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

My character isn't exactly depressed...he's insane and talks to people that aren't there...gosh...and he might try to kill his team mates


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Do not kill without permission. But you could like hurt them so bad they have to get surgery ;0


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 13, 2008)

*OOC*

Name: Ryu Trana

Age: 15

Family: Father, Mother, Brother

Height/Wieght: 5,2ft 100lbs

Clan: none

Kekkei Genkai: none

Rank: Genin

Justsus: 
Silent Homicide Technique
Shadow of the Dancing Leaf
Leaf Great Whirlwind
Leaf Thunder Fist
Leaf Violent Wind
Godly Wind from the Mountains
Chaotic Mental Collision
Gale Wind Palm
Body Flicker Technique
Water Dragon Projectile Technique


Stregnths: Taijutsu

Weakness: Genjutsu

Personality: Adrenaline Addict, Loves to travel in grounds, 

History: Ryu grew up loving the concept of being a ninja. He's top 5 in his class and loves the ladies. He lost many fight for looking at by standing girl. Later on Ryu defeated his weakness by getting the sh** kicked out of him by his father.other than that he lives a pretty good life in Konoha Village chatting with friends and doing solo missions for the village Hokage.

Apearance: Ryu has neck legnth black hair, Dark Blue Eyes, Medium Toned Skin, Black Village Bandanna Tied Around Neck (like a bandit), A Blue Tee Shirt Sleeves stopping 3 inches below elbowns & length 5 inches below waist,Long Black Shorts 2 inches past knees, Homemade Black Canvas Sneakers _called ninja flex, Medium BuildWhite bandages from knuckles to elbows


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes yes I know no killing without permission


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Accepted, so since there was no history was his life good


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

whats the teams so far?? two boys 1 girl?? so far i know chibi and i are under the first jounin who applied


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is one team

Squad 1
Leader- Renkai Sennin
Kurizu
Midori
Botan

Ther is Hikari and Ryu left, so once there is another jounin and a genin there will be two teams


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 13, 2008)

wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee squad two


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

When we get another gennin I might move emo panda to your squad, is that alright


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Weeeeeeee this post is of no importance...god knows why I'm posting it...weeeeeeee...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

By the way who all is in the Akatsuki


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

no thanks, i want to be on chibi's squad :/

2 girls in 1 squad? fun.... drama time XD

im most likly goning ot end up in there...so one will need to be a random person so whoever wants to can.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

ok, wel maybe someone else wont mind moving


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

hopefully , i still want to stick with chibi though XD....him and I have plans for the rp 



*is gunna be future akat*


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats good


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I please make an akatsuki character I already have one from a previous rp. Please I can manage two characters...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

That would be fine, since the Aka is in this story


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Yaaaay I'll post the character soon...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

great, ill make some more characters


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

i would make a akatsuki char, to kill off later....but it's just going ot be random and not important to the story, if he does become important... i'l make a profile.... is that okay?? im going ot end up killing him off anyways, and im not bringing him in till later...jutsu's i dont think  matter atm but ..

he's not a important char rly XD is that okay?

Name:Haru Metsu
Age:17
Clan:akatsuki
Kekkei:Mangekyou sharingan
Personality:cold, icy
Jutsu's
CHidori
Grand Fireball Jutsu
Ryuuka no Jutsu - Dragon Fire Technique
Tsukuyomi - God of the Moon (Moon Reader) Technique
(those are just a few...>.>; )
Strengths: stratagits, tai/nin/gen 
Weakness: temper, reckless when hes mad
Personality:cold, icy, sarcastic
History: Was abused by his parents, but he killed them... no one found out about it till his closest friend heard rumors about it then confronted him...Haru only killed him, gaining the mangekyou sharingan. He joined up with the akatsuki just recently. 
IMage: Long black hair to his butt. Its in a high pony tail. He wears the akatsuki cloak. He has blood red eyes when it's not in sharingan or higher form.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

^Pretty good.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

i think i went a little overboard with someone who's not going to be important to the story....
lol.... o well XD.... im ont rly sure if he's going to become important  , idk whats going ot happen soo... XD


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Well he can play asmall role in Akatsuki


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

i'll see what happens, if he does become a big roll i'll do a full profile..... but i doubt that, he's just gonna die XD heeheee.... makes me sound mean [-)


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> i'll see what happens, if he does become a big roll i'll do a full profile..... but i doubt that, he's just gonna die XD heeheee.... makes me sound mean [-)



Thats fine


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

*Name-pain

*Age-20-30

*Family-sennin

*Height-6"0/135

*Clan-sennin

*Kekkei Genkai-rinnegan

*Rank-s class missing nin

*Justsus-all elemental jutsu as well as summonings

*Stregnths-ninjutsu,taijutsu'genjutsu

*Weakness-none

*Personality-two words god complex

*History-
*Spoiler*: __ 




Pain was once a young Rain orphan named Nagato. During his youth in the war torn Rain Country, he met fellow orphans Konan and Yahiko. Nagato was a quiet child who admired Yahiko's desire to improve their living conditions and bring some justice to the world. The trio met the Sannin following the war with the Rain Village. Jiraiya took a liking to the children and stayed behind to look after them. Jiraiya was surprised to learn that the emotional and quiet Nagato was a wielder of the Rinnegan, the venerated Doujutsu once possessed by Rikudou Sennin, the man regarded as the original modern shinobi. Nagato and Yahiko were accosted by a vagrant Rock Ninja, and Yahiko moved to defend them. He was defeated and Nagato went into a berserk rage, quickly killing the ninja. Nagato was shocked when he finally regained control and Jiraiya promised to train the orphans so they could defend themselves. 
Nagato had trouble dealing with the way he reacted to the Rock ninja and Jiraiya explained that he shouldn't feel ashamed, as he was defending his friend. And that knowing what it feels like to be hurt is the reason why humans are kind to others. Nagato wondered how he could become like that and Jiraiya explained it just came with age. Nagato then promised to keep his friends safe, no matter what pain he had to experience. Three years passed and the trio were soon skilled enough to defeat one of Jiraiya's Kage Bunshin. Jiraiya explained that his time with them had ended and that hard times would still be ahead for them. But by working together they could change things, as they had finally grown up. Over the following years the trio entered many battles and rumors emerged that they may have died. Nagato continued to develop his skills and his Doujutsu and took on the name of "Pain".

As Pain, Nagato began to gather other disenfranchised Rain shinobi and start a civil war with Hidden Rain. This apparently was a plan in line with Yahiko's expressed goals. Though Rain was led by legendary ninja Sanshouuo no Hanzou, Pain managed to kill Hanzou. He did not stop with merely Hanzou though, for he killed Hanzou's family, friends and associates; essentially taking down Hidden Rain all by himself. And though Pain had followers, they never saw Pain personally. His abilities, appearance and heartless nature thus fueled rumors about his identity. This also caused his followers to revere him as a god. In this position he operated out of the tallest tower in the Rain Country industrial city. It was in this tower he also maintained a secret room which hid his greatest secret.



Some years before Pain became part of the Akatsuki organization. Konan joined as well, and was one of the few living persons aware of Pain's past. Over the years she had seen him fight many battles and believed that he had never once lost in battle. She and his followers were also aware of his ability to control the rain around them. This he apparently did on schedule, so when rain fell on other days, his followers knew something was on his mind. Pain could also use this water to detect the chakra of opponents and feel their presence.

As leader of Akatsuki, Pain was adamant that the group could fulfill their desires if they possessed the bijuu. He used many skills to help further the goals of the group. One jutsu was a Shouten technique, which allowed the group members to take over the sacrificed body of another in exchange for some measure of their chakra. He also was responsible for summoning the huge King of Hell statue which held the bijuu withdrawn from Jinchuuriki.

Pain told the group their ultimate goal was to control the world, which could be accomplished through three steps: Step One is for the group to attain money. Step Two is to create the first mercenary group. Shinobi villages make money for their country, and for the money to be steady it requires war. Because there have not been any large scale wars in awhile, the ninja villages were being reduced in size. The Five Great Shinobi Villages could handle the downtrend, but the smaller villages could not. Akatsuki would form their own fighting force with no country allegiance. This force could undercut all the other villages and fight their battles for cheap. Then using the bijuu they could create new wars and gain a monopoly over the whole market. In the end they would control all the wars and be powerful enough to even collapse the shinobi villages of the large countries, forcing them to rely on Akatsuki as well. With all that in hand, the group can achieve Step Three, to control the world




*Apearance-


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for making pein.

Thomson do you want to join akatsuki


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

no prob cus im alreasy him in another rpg.


----------



## Thomson02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I edited my post for my char so hes now in akatsuki. is that ok?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw in your sig. 

Since your in Akatsuki could plan things like attacks. But really later I think the Aka should get the nine tails and attack konoha, but that wont be for a while

Thats fine thomson


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

i agrre with you like at the end we should end up having a massive battle when ak attacks konoha that would be epic.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

And then our RP could have a timeskip (Maybe). I was thinking the hokage dies trying to save the village. And the greates shinobi in the RP could be hokage and thats the end of the story


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

that would rock but we should drag everything out a little slow to savor the rp.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah Id rather let this last

Here is a really good guide to being the best roleplayer
*here*


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

we should combine our rpg's my akatsuki ressurection could attack your konoha that would be kool.Then we could have a huge battle but first i have to teach my genin some jutsu and how to not be EMO!


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

is this going ot be a long rp?? or a short one???


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

hopefully long.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> we should combine our rpg's my akatsuki ressurection could attack your konoha that would be kool.Then we could have a huge battle but first i have to teach my genin some jutsu and how to not be EMO!



That would be awsome, hopefully this RP will last very, very long


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i can go over and tell my rpg right now.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Alright thats great, but emo panda said he wont be able to play if Akatsuki attacks and im trying to find out why


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i wonder wht right now we have evrey member of akatsuki.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

i mean i want my char to join akat XD.... thats still able ot happen right?? i dont really want to defeat my own akatsuki char


Sheeeee


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Name: Tetsunosuke Kiryu (Tetsu)

Age: 29

Family: Killed them

Height/Wieght: 6'1"/130lbs

Clan: N/A

Kekkei Genkai: None

Rank: Akatsuki (S-rank)

Justsus:

Fuuinjutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin - Complete Nine Mystical Dragon Seal

Genjutsu: Kokuangyou no Jutsu - Journey into Black Darkness Technique
Magen • Jigoku Gouka no Jutsu - Demonic Illusion • Hell Fire Technique
Magen • Narakumi no Jutsu - Demonic Illusion • Hell Viewing Technique
Nehan Shouja no Jutsu - Temple of Nirvana Technique 

Ninjutsu: Akahigi • Hyakki no Souen - Red Secret Technique • Performance of the Hundred Puppets
Akatsuki Astral Projection Technique
Fushi Tensei - Living Corpse Reincarnation
Chakra no Ito - Chakra Threads
Edo Tensei - Resurrection to the Impure World
Hitokugutsu - Human Puppet
Kugutsu no Jutsu - Puppetry Technique
Sanbou Kyuukai - Three Buddhist Treasures Vacuum Destruction
Satetsu - Iron Sand
Satetsu Kaihou - Iron Sand World Method
Satetsu Shigure - Iron Sand Autumnal Showers
Shirahigi • Jikki Chikamatsu no Shuu - White Secret Technique • Ten Puppet Collection of Chikamatsu

Stregnths: Ninjutsu

Weakness: Taijutsu

Personality: Decietful, smart, silent.

History: Tetsu was born into a family of seven, his parents, three 
brothers and two sisters. He was born in Sunagakure. He passed through 
the academy with ease and had been promoted to chuunin when he was 12. 
He became a jounin three years later. He always had amazing chakra 
control and enjoyed puppets. When he was promoted as a chuunin his 
father gave him his first puppet which Tetsu handled with much ease.

Shortly after becoming a jounin his father was sent out on an A rank 
mission with Tetsu. They finished the mission succesfully but on the way 
back to their village Tetsu used the hitokugutsu method to turn him into 
a puppet while he was still alive, thus leaving the puppet with all the 
jutsu his father knew. Before he made it back to his village he hid the 
puppet of his father in a secret cave.

When he was 16 he was sent on mission with his mother to examine the 
cave where the puppet of his father was hidden. His mother saw the 
puppet so Tetsu used the same technique he used to make his father a 
puppet on his mother. He left her in the cave with his father puppet.

When he turned 18 while his three brothers and two sisters slept he used 
his hitokugutsu technique turning them into puppets, except his younger 
sister who was ten, he killed her than hung her body in front of the 
door. He left for the cave with his four new puppets, his other two 
already there. He lived there until shortly before he turned 19. By now 
he had made scrolls and his own hand seals to summon his puppets. 
Sunagakure ninja had been searching for him frantically since they found 
his youngest sister hanging dead in his house. While he was still living 
in the cave in the desert he was found by a squad of four Sunagakure 
ANBU. He killed the first three with much ease, but the three one cut 
through most of his left arm. So after killing the fourth ANBU he turned 
it's left arm into a puppet then used it for his own body. The arm has 
about twenty retractable blades in it.

After that incident he fled from Sunagakure altogether, traveling 
through many different villages, killing strong ninja in every village 
and using there bodies as puppets. He never lived in one place for 
longer than a few weeks.

One day while he was passing through Iwagakure an Akatsuki member saw 
him fight a large squad of about ten ninjas, all of them special jounin. 
He was recruited by the Akatsuki member and given a ring and a cloak. By 
the time this had happened he had acquired well over 300 puppets.


Apearance: Tetsu has neck legnth dark red hair. His eyes are a dark grey colour with a strange blue trim. He wears his Sunagakure head band on his forehead slightly tilted to the left side to cover his left eye just a little bit. Under his cloak on his back is a container that has six scrolls in it, the scrolls of his mother father, three brothers and sister. He always makes sure his nails are a light purple shade and he wears the Tama ring on his left thumb. Whenever he travels he always wears his kasa (bamboo hat)


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yeah i wonder wht right now we have evrey member of akatsuki.



We do......?

Tetsu accepted


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Thankoos...that char is sweet brutal too


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Very good History


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

i can still become a akatsuki (my girl char) w/o killing my akat char right T_T; ?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

kool maybe we should make our own akatsuki you guys since we already have 1 original akatsuki and 2 news or do you want the original's too.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

What ever is best


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the history comment...I worked on that for like 30 minutes...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

ok i already have a tobi/madara,konan,hidan,kakuzu,zetsu,kisame,sasori,and deidara.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Use those ten, cuase there isnt too many aka members in naruto and someone elso wants to be aka on her


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

I say we use all new akatsuki members...if we use already created ones it's boring and we already know all their jutsu and special abilities


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

meeeeeeee!!!!!! XD..... so far we have chibi, my guy, and those 8 members right?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> I say we use all new akatsuki members...if we use already created ones it's boring and we already know all their jutsu and special abilities



good point


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

true i agree but pain should stay becuase he isnt dead same with madara.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> true i agree but pain should stay becuase he isnt dead same with madara.



yes keep them


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

kool so my bud tobi7 is madara if he comes back from being banned soon if not someone else can have it also how long is it gonna take for the actuall rp to start.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes I agree with keeping pein and madara...then just recruit ten brand new member...someone actually ackknowledged my opinion and accepted I feel special


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

lol cool chibikyuubi also who is in my squad.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

I wanna be in your squad...and a suggestion for anyone joining the akatsuki as a new aka member make sure you know the nine dragon fuuinjutsu...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah so we can extract some bijuu also i can make copies of you to fight and can use astral projestion so that we all can talk while in different places.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

I dont know. I mage the thread yesterday. We have to wait for the mods to aprove. So hopefully 2morrow


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

kool so i have chibikyuubi in my squad who else.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Tetsu already knows astral projection


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

he cant its unique only to pain.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Nu-uh all akatsuki members can know astral projection


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

what si astral projection


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

An akatsuki ninjutsu


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

oh. well if it is an akatsuki ninjutsu shouldnt everyone be able to use it


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

true your right i got it mixed up with statue sumoning.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Yay I was right again...yes only pein can summon the statue


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yup i got he weird looking staue>


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Hehe statue my guy has lotsa puppets and killed his family


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

So is your guy a puppet master


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain has six bodies and killed hanzou and jiraiya he's badass.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain has 6 bodie,killed hanzou and jiraiya and oh yeah he's GOD.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Jiraiya


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah im gonna miss ero-sennin.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

But my guy has killed hundreds of jounins, has a puppet left arm that has 20 retractable blades in it...and killed his family and made them puppets and and and hung is little sister in front of the door


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

If or when the akatsuki attacks we definantly need to wait till the gennin move up ranks


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i gotta train em.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

And a jounin will probably move up to sannin


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes I agree it wouldn't make sense to have s-rank ninja attacking little genin...that would be slaughter...we'd have to make sure the sannin were good jounin though


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Yup, and I intend to make sure they are good. And if you become a sannin you can pick one lucky student to teach


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

cool i should be a sannin.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

...eeeeeee...make my sensei a jounin he'll have to be good if he's dealing with me


----------



## Cheena (Aug 13, 2008)

Well see if your a top jounin, then  you can be a sannin


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

That'd be awesome if my char became a sannin


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

i am a jounin.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

But are you good enough to be a...dun dun duuuun sannin?!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

well see i gotta protect you guys from some s class akatsuki first.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Me being one of the akatsuki too yay


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

im a random akatsuki yay!!!! but my chars gunna join akatsuki and kick your's butt


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Pfft my ass


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

you guys cant join until i level you up and raise you too jounin.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I already have an akatsuki char so yeah...maybe my genin needs some training until he goes akatsuki/sannin maybe rogue after becoming sannin


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

kool like orochimaru.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorta...I don't really like orochimaru...too faggy


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 13, 2008)

oro's hott!!! but i meant get akatsuki after awhile... .after i get skilled


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah cant wait till the rp comes up so we can start this.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

Likewise it'll be fun...but tomorrow I might not get to be on much...I have to go to some thingy


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

same with me its for school.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Really? How?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

gotta go to an orientation.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

What kind?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

...eeeeeeeee...I'm off to bed....


----------



## Hikari Chiaki (Aug 14, 2008)

Tch. I wouldn't mind joining the Akatsuki, but whatever you say goes I guess


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

You can join the Akatsuki, but make sure the character isn't one that has already been produced in the anime and manga


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 14, 2008)

cheenab23 said:


> ^ When you say Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura, do you mean part I or Naruto shippuden



I mean shippuden, so can I join?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

T_T you told me i had to work my char up to join akaksuki!!!! thats unfair! lmao T_T


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Well you started as a genin


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Team7rox18 said:


> I mean shippuden, so can I join?



Yeah, of course you can join


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeee...when the hell will the thread be up?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

I have no idea, wonder why its takin so long


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 14, 2008)

Im Happy to see so many people online, cant wait until the real rp starts, in the mean time check out my rp the DBZ:It Begins Again


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 14, 2008)

hey i just signed up!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Well im am going to add you as a gennin, cuase Naruto never moved up a rank, and yoou will be assigned to a squad. I want to get gennins so we have participants in the chunnin exams


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Meeeeh I hope it's soon


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Well im am going to add you as a gennin, cuase Naruto never moved up a rank, and yoou will be assigned to a squad. I want to get gennins so we have participants in the chunnin exams


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 14, 2008)

*???*

what did you sign up for my rp ? because im the only real active character and chibi this is the last of me talking about my rp because this is ur rp discussion and it disrespect me trying to get ppl to join my rp in your rp discussion area


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

T_T BECAUSE YOU MADE EM CHIBI you said "You have to start out as a genin, its somewhere ni the rules"

so cruel *sniff* *kills genin char* xD


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

I did say or Akatsuki


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 14, 2008)

This is me:


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 14, 2008)

I 'm gonna add u all 2 my bud list coz we in the same rp


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

*pouts* so unfair....*Wants to redo profiles* *slaps genin silly* chibi tricked me :'(


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 14, 2008)

it's ok emo panda, chibi didn't trick you, dw!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

it will be alright


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 14, 2008)

hey cheenad the pic way above with a girl with black hair in it is me kk?


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 14, 2008)

on page 10 i mean


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

....eeeeeeeee...I'm bored yay


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 14, 2008)

Since evrey1 so bored think about this who would win?


Rock Lee           .VS.           Neji Hyuuga


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, i saw the pic


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Neji all the way


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Neji... unfurtantly, i would want lee to win though


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't stand lee he's so annoying


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Well he should cut his eyebrows and stop talking so much, but I like him because of his determination


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

hey all im back.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Helloo


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, whats up.

I have an idea, how about you can choose what kind of house you have, then you have to pay taxes every three days

on a sidewalk in the streets -  0 ryo
motel room - 1 ryo
Apartment -2 ryo
House - 3 ryo
Condo - 4 ryo
Mansion - 5 ryo


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Well for me it seems to be a cloudy sky that is what's up


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

What do you think of my idea


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah I like that idea it's pretty good idea


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

alright then how many more akatsuki's do we need we have pain,madara,kira,chibi who else hasnt made one.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

We should get a couple more. Im gonna think of one. So does anyone have any ideas for this RP. Like to make more realistic, like Naruto, make it better or funner. Please share ideas


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

ok first ill train my squad then i say we have the akatsuki attack while we are training and have me fight one to protect my students. Then the students will be in awe of what a true ninja can do and will want to get stronger while my emo genin will secretely desire to join the akatsuki.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

This is replacing my akat male char

*Name: Kira Uchiha

*Age:17

*Family: Dead-itachi Sasuke/itachi=cousins

*Height/Wieght:5'7 / 115lb

*Clan: Uchiha 

*Kekkei Genkai: Sharingan/Mangekyou Sharingan

*Rank: S-rank crimminal of Akatsuki/missing-nin

*Justsus
Tsukuyomi - God of the Moon (Moon Reader) Technique
Magen • Kyouten Chiten - Demonic Illusion • Mirror Heaven and Earth Change
Goukakyuu no Jutsu - Great Fireball Technique
Gouryuuka no Jutsu - Great Dragon Fire Technique
Housenka no Jutsu - Mythical Fire Phoenix Technique
Karyuu Endan - Fire Dragon Flame Projectile
Chidori - Thousand Birds
Gouwan - Strong Arm
Kage Bunshin no Jutsu - Shadow Clone Technique
Utakata - Ephemeral
Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin - Complete Nine Mystical Dragon Seal
akatsuki astral projection
Kamaitachi - Cutting Whirlwind
Fuusajin - Dust Wind
Dai Kamaitachi - Great Cutting Whirlwind
(*have more but can't think of any other cool ones/ ran out of stuff XD but i will add more later)

*Stregnths:Mangekyou Sharingan, Nin/Gen/Tai, stratagist

*Weakness:Mangekyou Sharingan, being hit/stabbed in one place over and over

*Personality: Cold, icy, sarcastic, sometimes laughs/smiles when shes in a good mood

*History: She lived in the Konoha before she was abandoned. More time passed and she started to become deadly to the people around her after her parents left. The hokage asked her best friend to kill her...or try to talk her out of what she's become. No one ever saw from her friend again, and no one ever found her.  When she was abandoned, a few months later she ran away and into her cousin, Itachi. She was a chuunin at the time, but a dangerous one. Itachi was much older than her, but as time grew on he taught her some of his moves. She had learned a lot from Itachi when he was alive. One day Itachi never showed up, he had been killed by Sasuke. She now is a part of the Akatsuki, wearing Itachi's old ring, translated, it means Crimson. She is a new member, but she has done well for herself so far, and even gained the trust from the leader.

Weapons: Eyes, Large Fan like Temari's same size. Description: Black, with a full moon in the center, the night sky on it, some blood was on there too, making it seem omnious.

*Apearance: 
(with akatsuki cloak)

*repost had a problem with last one*XD....


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Good plot


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

man i just want the mods to hurry and approve this already i mean we have enough members and stuff.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I think it should have been up by now.
If you have any friends on the site aks them to join so our community can grow larger in this RPG. We should get the word out more


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

whats the akatsuki teams, as well as the genin teams/jounin's
pain and chibi's char in one two man team right?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh yeah the akatsuki can pick teammates


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

pain,madara,kira,chibi 
are in akatsuki so far, i think pain and chibi have picked each other already, so am i with madara?? who plays him anyways..??


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Sasuke is stiil alive, unless you want him dead


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

i still need one more person for my genin squad


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

me, as well as chibi are in your genin squad


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

i knew that u guys are my emo genin.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

were special  who's playing madara???


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Most likely we will get more gennin soon


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

tobi7 will because he's from my rpg and has alot of expeirience playing him hell get here soon after his i think week ban is up.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, another member to come.

So no one has anymore ideas for the RP


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

TOBI!! * <3 tobi, hes so cute (the anime tobi x,X dont get it confused with your friend), but i'll be his partner if he allows me to /and or want's me too. 

emo genin are special! you should be proud!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

emo gennin are the most interesting

tonight I will make the squads up


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

great wat about the akatsuki teams i think pain should be with an uchiha for some reason.


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

*Name- Raikon Hyuuga

*Age - 21

*Family (Optinal)- Hyuuga

*Height/Wieght- 6 foot, 8 inches

*Clan (Optinal) Hyuuga

*Kekkei Genkai (Optinal)- Byakugan

*Rank- Jounin

*Justsus- Gentle Fist, rotation, all of Neji's, Complete Nine Mystical Dragon Seal, and Akatsuki Astral Projection Technique.

*Stregnths- Genjutsu, ninjutsu, and taijutsu

*Weakness- women, sake, money

*Personality-Funny, smart and sometimes serious.

*History- Raikon is part of the head family. He used to be friends with Itachi, before he killed his family, and now, he is trying to get him back. Itachi tried to kill him after Itachi killed his family, but Raikon fought back and Itachi fled after that. Now he thrives on getting Itachi back.

*Apearance (Optinal)


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Accepted, you will be a squad leader, but still go on missions


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Glad you think so.you will find out your squad tomorrow. And the actuall RP thread is made it just needs to be aproved


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

ok


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

The dark side, ok


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

i edited my two profiles, (akat one and botan) awwww i want to be with madara XD lmao XD!! what bloodline limit is pain?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Pein has rinnengan


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Can I be on your team for the Akatsuki pain please


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

rinnengan and sharingan huh? , but about your current team mate? 

well i'll be on madaras team then, since chibi wants to be on yours.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys do what ever you want


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah u can chibi


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

oh and for another rpg idea i say we have me and fatherofkyuubi have a tag team match against an akatsuki in front of our squads.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> oh and for another rpg idea i say we have me and fatherofkyuubi have a tag team match against an akatsuki in front of our squads.



that would be cool, lets say the akatsuki sent spies to konoha and you guys find them and begin to fight


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

so teams akat:

Pein(pain)/Tetsu(chibi)
Kira(emo)/Madara(tobi)

that good??

who's going to tag team akatsuki members against the konoha ninja's?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats fine. 

If im not hear and someone wants to join, check there profile, make sure it good and tell them thay could join please, cuase i dont want to keep people waiting


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

ok, I think that sounds good for me and The 6 Paths of Pain tag team against Akatsuki peops.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

alright also maybe kira should lead a double life one as a leaf ninja and the other as an akatsuki that would awesome she could betray and destroy konoha from the inside out


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Thankoos...soooo what shall we do while we wait?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

SO you want to end it with it with Konoah be destoyed or Permanently destroyed


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

not permanently, that would be no fun


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

i say we let the good guys prevail but its up to you guys. ive got a good guy and a bad guy so it dosent matter to me.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

LMAO kira a double life, that would be funny, destroying from the inside out huh??? the basics of the ninja academy are to turn into somebody else... so.. it could work i suppose

she does this for akatsuki right XD? she doesn't betray them?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

that would be epic and then you would have to battle your master that would be awesome.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

I have an idea, the akatsuki could defeat konoha and take control at the end of the RP. Then we start the second RP and at the end of that The ninja could defeat akatsuki at the end. That would ba time skip. Or just do waht i said the other way around though


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah akatsuki would control konoha and then the old leaf shinobi could become rebels and fight to take it back it could be like the 5th ninja war or sumthin.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

Name- Tyrannous Vistous

Age- appears 21

Family-unknown

Height/Wieght- aprox-6ft aprox-120lb

Clan-Vistous

Kekkei Genkai-Cellular Control

Rank-missing nin

Justsus-shadow teleportation (the ability to travel through shadows), lightning ball (concentrated lightning chakra in the form of an orb), water ball (concentrated water chakra in the form of an orb), shadow ball (concentrated shadow chakra in the form of a ball), and warious other forms of attack and defense moves formed by these three elements

Stregnths-being in a shadowy area

Weakness-secret but there is a weakness

Personality-dark, mysterious, and murderous

History- He comes from an unknown village in a land that has yet to be found. He goes around looking for people of admirable strength and level. He claims to have helped Madara in building Akatsuki. He is currently sitting on a rock in a cave

Apearance-his appearence is hidden by a hooded black cloak, he wears black gloves and black pants with black ninja sandles.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

lmao i dun wnana betray akatsuki XD heehee nice try though ;P lets make thre rp last though XD...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

Tyrannous accepted, would you like to join Akatsuki, if so ask and a akatsuki member should let you join


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

yea, that could work. My character flees from Konoha and becomes a bounty hunter, because his ex-best friend ratted him out on a murder he didn't commit and then Raikon gets hunted down, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

just sign up and your in u must know astral projection and the nine dragon mystical seal.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

how many akatsuki members are there?


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

hey, cheenab, could I edit my rank and make him become a Bounty Hunter right away?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

madara/kira
Pain/Tatsu

4 ppl so far you'd be the 5th


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

ahh, I was right, you need members
well if I join it will be during RP


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

...eeeeeee...we can always use more akatsuki members


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey cheenab, instead of having to play all the way until Raikon becomes a bounty hunter, could I just make him one in the beginning? And if I can, could I make him be the Akatsuki's bounty hunter, so he would be a member of the akatsuki sort of?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

so when you guys gonna make the RP thread?
hello?
where did everybody go?


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

y did they get off?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

don't know...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

The rp thread has been sent in, but the admins/mods have not accepted it yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

ah


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

i also changed my two girl profiles, so, XD , look at that if you have't already. the changes are in jutsu's/history/ as well i added a weapon tab for my akatsuki too... so...XD


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

mm...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

._.;; don't eat me mr alien.....*keeps eye on your avatar and sig*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

...just to let you know, it can take a week for acceptance...

anyone going to come here?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

that sucks


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

it gives it some time so madara can come i suppose is the bright side to it


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

....eeeeee...someone message me on MSN I'm bored...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

I know


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey chibiKyuubi, add me to your yahoo messenger, im fantastic280@yahoo.com , I know it sounds kiddish, but i made it when i was about 7


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

I like you guys, your cool


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

oh yeah!


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

i added you, but you wont accept lol


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

me?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

hey all im back im tryng to bring my rp back to life.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 14, 2008)

fatherofkyubi you can be a bounty hunter


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

k, can i be one for the akatsuki?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

you could just make this the RP place if it takes to long then jump over to the other one when it finally gets aproved...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree...we should just start it on here if the thread isn't up soon


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

i agree


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

now, arn't you all glad I came here


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Yay agreement...weeeeee...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

hmm...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

"hmm..." what?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

okay so do we just start now i say we start as akatsuki so we can start as konoha when the actual rp starts.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

...my character is just a rouge...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

maybe he should join akatsuki.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes yes I agree with you there pain...we should start with the akatsuki now, you and I traveling I gues


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

ok u start.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

he will, but he will in the RP, not beforehand, trust me, it just needs to be that way...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

cant wait to see how that story plays out.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

I can be the guy that you two run into...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 14, 2008)

OOC: I suck at starting so bear with me I'll get better as it goes on

Tetsu walked next Pain his kasa hiding his face. He was looking at his feet while he walked not paying attention to what was ahead of him "...so Pain...what're we supposed to be doing?" he asks in a quiet voice barely audible but loud enough for Pain to here him.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 14, 2008)

OOC: lmao my partner is madara ^_^ i can't start T-T lol


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 14, 2008)

Tyrannous sat on a rock wearing his usual black hooded cloak, he also had a cloth covering the lower half of his face so not even a bit of his skin was showing, he looked down at the trail before him and kept quiet while thinking.


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 14, 2008)

OOC: ok, can i join the akatsuki and be their bounty hunter? And whos _he_?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

pain is a bit of a slow poster aint he?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"we are going to find the bijuu and unleash their power upon the leaf"


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

Raikon was looking for the next person on his bounty list and ran into the akatsuki. "I have been looking for you." He said. "Could I join your group? I'm a very experienced bounty hunter, and could be a huge help." He asked.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

"...which bijuu should we go after first...Pain?" he ask in his soft voice looking up to see straight ahead, the sun shining off his ring some.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

you might want to fix that...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"the two ta.. " he sys before he is interupted by raikon pain replies "you have to prove your strength first follow us and catch a bijuu"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he lokked over and saw the three there but still said nothing, but his wearing completely black made him stand out greatly


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: Well, im going to bed, I'll prove my strength tomorrow, ecause i have school tommorrow, and its friday tomorrow. bye

"Hmm, ok." Raikon says, wondering if he should have trained first. "Thank you for giving me the oppurtunity." He said.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

pain "you in the black come down here before I kil you" pain slips his black sword down through his cloak.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"heh, funny, but killing me, would not be your best option, but I highly doubt an akatsuki could do much to me" he reached in his cloak and grabbed the handle of his sword


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

"...no need for violence Pain..." Tetsu mutters while weaving intricate hand seals, summoning up the puppet of his father.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"heh he seems sure of his abilities hmph to bad he wont have a chance to use them."
two pain bodies fly from behind to stab the stranger. "now kill him tetsu."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he twitches from the stabs then grabs the cloth on his face and pulls it of, with blood falling from his lips he shows that he is smiling "heh...heheh...hahahahaaa!"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"what the hell"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu sighs "...always quick to violence Pain..." the puppets hands fall off its left arm revealing a pipe releasing fire and its right arm revealing hundreds of blades. He sends the puppet rushing the strange ninja torching the body first then sending the blades into him, then brings the puppet back releasing the summon. "...if he survived that...I'll use something stronger..."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he elbows the two pain bodies behind him but the attack hits him directly, and he rolls off the rock onto the ground but gets up "you akatsuki...always so full of yourselves, but you've never dealt with anyone like me before"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

pain bodies regroup then form a circle of black blades around the stranger "die" pain fire hundreds of black blades at the stranger from his cloak.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"hmm" a wall of rushing water forms all around him protecting him from the attack


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

"...he's just asking for me to kill him, isn't he Pain?" he sticks his left arm into the air his sleeve sliding down to his shoulder, while doing the he uses his right hand to flip off his kasa, leaving it in the dirt.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"tetsu stop....stranger what is your name"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

He launches up from tetsu's shadow and gives him a kick in the back "two akatsuki at once...this should turn out to be interesting" He looks over at Pain "and what is it to you?"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"ill aknowledge that you are indeed strong and I would like to offer you a proposal for you see you would make a great akatsuki.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he stood strait "what kind of proposal?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu glares at the stranger "...I will kill you...Pain won't be there to save you next time..." he says in his quiet voice. "...sorry for interupting Pain continue..."


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"join us and you will acheive unnimaginable power either way i could care less" under his breath "but madara says we need more recruits"


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: LOL your already roleplaying.....


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"hmm...I might accept this proposal, but only on one condition..."


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"what condition is that."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

(is madara leader , or pain in this one?)


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

oh and im the leader to you guys but madara only leads me.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"That I travel alone, I don't wont any annoying members around me or I swear I will kill them...by the way, what ring possitions are open?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: off to bed, be on in the morning

"...I'm sure we could do better than this Pain..." he says even quieter than before "...just look at him...he has no skill..." he leans down to pick up his kasa, placing back on his head.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

(madara still in hiding?? dressed up as another?? if he is does that mean my char is the master of him? or is madara master over her?)


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

well most of them seeing as how we only have 4 members left"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

oh and emo panda you will act as tobi's inferior because he has been in akatsuki longer than you.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"yes yes...but which ones are left?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

( YAY TOBI!!!!!! *dances* *hugs tobi doll* i <3 tobi.... Tobi's a good boy!!!! I was talking to chibi the other night talking about tobi... and the song "Bad boy" XD.... i have the "Crimson ring yay!" XD.. under the comand of Tobi haahaa... this shall be fun XD)


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: OOhh.. Oohh, im making an Akatsuki charatcer, this looks fun


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

we have me,tobi,konan,and kisame,now tetsu, kira,you,and cheenab so we need one more.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"ok then...well at least hand me a cloak, oh and that's two more since there were ten members originally..."


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"here and you know with no partner you will be at a disadvantage"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"beleive me, if I had gotten serious, you and the puppet user would be no more"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"hmph whatever just go kill the two tails it cordinates are 122,55.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"...kill? well, it's your orders so ok, killing is easy, capturing is a whole other story"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"no kill it the tailed beast cant be killed ur right but if you dont have your mind set on killing it there no way you will ever capture it"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"that is why you are arrogant, you have no idea what I can do yet you tell me what I can do" he spoke as he walked away into the shadows


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"heh he'll find out soon enouh what a true bijuu can do I better follow to make sure he dosent end up dead."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

(just a question, do we fight against a non-existant person or a real person? like the bijuu coming up, and also, is it a bijuu or Jinchuuriki?)


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

nonexistant and its is a bijuu the actual beast itself.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

(ok, so it is easier)

he walked looking for his target "he's following me?"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"dammit he knows but hell have more on his mind in 3..2...1"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he sensed the great demon approaching and smiled, he formed a couple hand seals and pressed his hand on the ground "shadow style! cave mimic!" at that second walls of black chakra sealed him and the bijuu alone in absolute black


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

don't be too powered up.... XD... let the bijuu eb controlled by pein  pain XD


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"Damn him I cant even see the battle" pain sends a body down to ender the cave of black chakra.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

jst don't seem too powered up ^_^ ... pain should control the bijuu though in my opionon so your not fighting yourself, it does get pretty boring XD


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

no we need to establish him as a strong character.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

okay ^_^... night night, its 12:00 and i need to go to bed  goodluuuck!


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"you bijuu are incredibly stupid, I mean, you came charging right into my second from ultimate jutsu, but in the dark, your hopes are lost, for in the dark, I am at my best" he lands on the demons back and stabs it with his black katana "this will suck the chakra right out of you, and quickly, just be happy that you will be used for akatsuki's plans instead of leaft at my mircy" he jumps back into the dark


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

alright its 2:00 over here.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

(it is 2:12 here so I'm goin to bed now I'll be back at 10:30)


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC:me too im getting off now.
"heh shadow user i see he even uses the same sword as me pfft whatever evryone knows shadow users fatal flaw its their chakra they have such small reserves its almost laughable."


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

hey 6 paths of Pain, who is in your squad anyway?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Chibi, me, i think were doing 2 boys 1 girl formation like the anime/manga, so he'd need one more boy


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

so like, wat team am I on anyway?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

i said i think, so im not rly sure, but i don't know, we'll need more guy genins, we have a lot of girls x.x. lol


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

lol yea. bored so:who's hotter, pain or madara?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you even have to ask??Madara... in tobi form hes cute too.. XD but not hot! XD....we could get in trouble for talking about something not related to the rp XD it happened before... even though this is the rp sign-up thread.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

very true lets stop! btw i think pain lol


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Two girls in akat so far XD.....


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: I'm up


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

heyz, i join btw just incase u didn't no


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

you have akat char?? i only know of me and konan x.x XD what page is your char info on?

so 3 akatsuki girls XD it hink the rest rly needs to be boys LMAO


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

wow ive been on for like 3 days where is the rp


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

The thread isn't up yet


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> you have akat char?? i only know of me and konan x.x XD what page is your char info on?
> 
> so 3 akatsuki girls XD it hink the rest rly needs to be boys LMAO



if u tlking bout me, it's on the 1st page, no i not part of the akatsuki but if u want me 2 i will be


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Squad 3
Kurizu
Midori
Botan Hyuga

Squad 2
Hikari Chiaki
Ryu

I would like to have three more gennin and 1 more jounin. So for now, we will hold back on letting akatsuki members join, then once the goal is complete you can recruit more


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

i didn't say i wanted you to bwe ._o lol so 2 akatsuki girls XD that suonds enough..


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

hey kira, just 2 let u know i luv your bro(sasuke<3)


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

i no u didn't want me 2 dw just my idiot lil sis messing up my post while i was in the bathroom lol


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Squad 1
Kurizu
Hikari Chiaki
Botan Hyuga

Squad 2
Midori
Ryu

Changed a thing


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

k so i'm with ryu now?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

yes you are


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

um who's ryu as in username?


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

im ryu another knuckle head ninja


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

wow... pain has 3 OFFICAL emo's... 
chaiki's attitude...
Kiruzu's or w/e's cloths...as well as my girls 
and my girls personality T_T;;

wtf? no happiness in our group XD...
if you equip us all with kunai what do you think will happen XD no one's there to stop them lol


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

hey people


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Why dont you guys go to therapy


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

emo people are funny to me


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kadadriean said:


> im ryu another knuckle head ninja


kl! so our team i like all happy and yours is like all emo lol!


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

beeecause emo's are beautiful your just jealous* hair flip* BUT i think i know that we are all going to try to kill each other LMAO!! ._.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

this is going to a great place once we get lots of members, but yeah, my guy has a secret of why he is so confident...


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> beeecause emo's are beautiful your just jealous* hair flip* BUT i think i know that we are all going to try to kill each other LMAO!! ._.





emos ARE kl.... hmmmmm, k! from this day forth, i am an emo!

emo panda u right, emos are buuutiful lol


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

nnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo dont be an emo while im all energetic and happy for our next mission you'll be in a dark corner cutting yourself,  plllleeeaasse donnt go emo, for the love of squad 2


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

kk fine if that's what u want lol, but dont expect me to like, be hyper or anything I still have pride lol


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

...hmm....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

o.0 you have to have the mind and attitude of a emo ;P your too peppy  //-0)

Our teams goign to be like
Chibi:Hey..
Two girls: hey...
Chibi: Yo...you two want to carve dark symbols and our names into each others skin when were supposed to be on a mission..its okay though..our sensei can protect himself
Two girls: hellz yea
*meanwhile the sensei is fighting XD and needs help*


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

haha lol u right i'm waaaaay 2 peppy 4 that lol! btw i luv sasuke so i hope u dont feel like akward lol!


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

hahahahahaahah lol just felt like it!


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont want to make you upset neither I have bad purpose but I see this Naruto coming to a failure.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

u got some nerve! wat do u mean?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

we have RP'd, we just can't right now since some people arn't here


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

dunnnn dunnnnnn dunnnnnnnnn


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

hey im back.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just mean that,.......you post useless things and I am sure when you start RP you will post one line posts.Well most of you will be inactive too

Anyway what I tell is not for bad.


Remember my words


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

we already posted over one lined RP's


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

hey my friend tobi/madara is coming so we can start akatsuki.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

yay, but pain, my char has a surprise for akatsuki...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

pfft you know how I rp nero, i dont do one line posts... plus i was forced to join this rp by chibi =,= .... he kept begging me..it was kinda funny at first, then it got annoying.... so i caved

yay my partner is coming! ^_^


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

somebody post something


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

look i defidently dont post onliners unless its OOC I mean me and lord tyrannous were even rping last night and i saw no one line posts.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

like I said...


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> I just mean that,.......you post useless things and I am sure when you start RP you will post one line posts.Well most of you will be inactive too
> 
> Anyway what I tell is not for bad.
> 
> ...



who exactly do you think you are?!

you  come to this thread and start giving us this weird advice, telling us that the thread wont last long! dont post here if u got nothing nice to say


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

would you like to continue pain?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

stop he's just flamebaiting us ignore him. and yes i would lord tyrannous


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

................?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I'm here if we want to start again


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

okay dont no wat that was about but finish were you left of lord tyrannous


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why you got mad?

Anyway one questiono you have the same thread for OOC,sign-up and RP?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

(ok!)
he appears behind pain "first of all, I am no normal shadow user, and secondly, I would leave if I were you" he formed a hand sign and all the exits began to seal up


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Pain "hmph pathetic" 
pain uses the 6th element void to teleport out of the cave
pain then appears behind the stranger stabbing him.

Pain "never take the akatsuki lighlty"


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

wow that was a pretty good manuever


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"you alredy tried that before, remember?" he formed a couple more hand signs "shadow style, complete clone!" a figure appeared next to him, but it looked exactly like him and he tossed a strange black bead over to the clone, he then fell backwards on pain and fell through the black wall behind them "I sugest we run" he got up and began limping away the sword still sticking through his body


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

"hmph escape jutsu clever ill be taking the bijuu nad i will have another member contact you when you are needed"

Pain retreives the bijuu and teleports back to the hideout for extraction.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"hmm..." he turns and walks away "guess the sword did the trick...lucky bijuu, lucky lucky bijuu" he forms a hand sign "disperse" the shadow cave dissapeared "and I hoped it could kill me"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

"...bye bye..." Tetsu mutters before teleporting back with Pain.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he stops and says "don't they need all the members for a sealing?...eh" he shrugs and continues on walking down the road "I only joined because I know the mortality rate of akatsuki members"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Pain "tetsu gather the other members for extraction"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

"...yes Pain..." he says quietly walking away to find the other members. "...Pain...where might I find them?"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he sits on a rock and forms a couple hand signs "shadow style, astral projection jutsu" he appears before pain in astral projection form "I'm here..."


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Whe you we RP type atleast 4 sentences, becuase small post wont look good for theRPG


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

(obviously ooc) tobi*numbers here* is not banned anymore right???

Is the thread up yet?? it would eb awsome if all the akat. gather together at the beginning of the thread to extract a bijuu XD and thats how it starts


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

(well, I invited him here so we shall see...)


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

but he's pains friend and he said he would join squeeee!! *dances* ^_^ XD... im quite bored...


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

lol me too


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

um, why r people rping if the rp thread isn't up yet?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

only akatsuki are rping atm, no one else.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

ok, thanx 4 explaining lol


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

o yea emo panda plz level up my brawl card, thanx!


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

It's not wise to double post. Its a new rule in the section on spam. You could get banned (temp). My friend trist has eben banned for about 2 weeks because he did not know the double posting rule, and he cant get back on his acc. till next friday.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Whats up (thought)


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

kk srry bout that.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, I just joined not in akatsuki though(profile on page 1)


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah your going to play Tobi/Madara right? Me and you are partners, (if you'll accept that). My akatsuki charactor is on page 11.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: yay tobi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

your a girl and you don't have EMS so your going blind right


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

emo panda is afraid to ask what EMS means so I'm asking for her


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

._0 *twitch* your one of a kind you know that chibi?? *twitch*


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: I try


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: hey, peps in the akatsuki, can I have just be an aktsuki member, because before the rp started, i kept asking and yall didnt respond.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

We did need one more... pain said one more spot was only available...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: Yeah sure you can join just make sure you know the 9 dragon seal fuuinjutsu and akatsuki astral projection, I have them on my akatsuki members info just copy and paste them


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

ok thanks....... and what page would that be on?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Eternal Mangekyou Sharningan
Well mangekyou sharingan can be switched from mange to regular shar. right?? Then regular to normal eye color?

Eternal keeps you from going blind right?? 

Thats what it means...not emergency medical supplies!!


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Page...6...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> Eternal Mangekyou Sharningan
> Well mangekyou sharingan can be switched from mange to regular shar. right?? Then regular to normal eye color?
> 
> Eternal keeps you from going blind right??
> ...



Your right


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ooooh *just read up on it* , she doesn't have siblings as far as i can tell, unless some one pops up o.o XD....so i suppose so, unless someone makes a brother or sister of kira, 

i could change the history around a bit,since i heard about it just now. (im not THAT far into the anime yet). hm but would that be okay.... *contemplates in head* then again i want to make this charactor last.. XD.. hm


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

.... what forum?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

it dosen't matter if you have the EMS or not thought atleast you have MS


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC:...eeeeeee...so bored


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay! i don't plan on making her blind any time soon!! T_T now if somebody decides to be my sibling... THIER BUTTS ARE MINE *CACKLES!!*.... XD.... i'll talk my friend into it ... after he gets unbanned XD....

So we partners? you'd be the sempai/master XD.... since im a younger and only 3 or 2 year akatsuki.


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: Ok, i edited the jutsu into my character sheet. YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! I'm in the akatsuki!!!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

hey guys im back i see youve my my friensd tobi7


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

so who's with me


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

You have emo panda tee hee


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

i have tetsu awesome puppet user anyways tobi put madara's character tempate up here and you can also make an oc if you want like me on page 1.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

T_T!!! chibi.. you make me sound awful!! T_T.... :'( is it your lifes work to make my life crazy??


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

and i'm by my self.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Could be...tee hee we're on the same squad


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm back...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

tobi/me(kira)
Tetsu/Pain
And fathers all by himself/


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

no he can be with kisame or an already existing member.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

did you mean me?


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

yea kisame, hes funny.(I can't wait to make fun of of him.)


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Emo_panda227 are you a girl in real life (just wondering)


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

oh, you meant him...hey, you forgot to mention me...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Fatherofkyubi you could just start out at the Akatsuki hideout while we are extracting the bijuu


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

wait, as a member, or just being there? cuz... not to be mean.... but i would like to be a member in the beginning.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

you would be a member


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

oh, ok, thnx!!!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

hey tyrannous did you know tobi7 before.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yea im a girl :3.... 

I feel abused... XD


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

no..............why?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm bored yay


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

without all the members we can't RP -/_\-;


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Grrawr they should get on


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

rolls on the floor and starts laughing from going crazy because of how long its taking


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

well, as long as nobody leaves, somebody is ure to come ^/_\^


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

*backs away slowly from fatherofkyubi*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

*stands there ominously staring at everybody* I'm hungry, maybe I should change my name to zetsu...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

MR. ZETSU!!!!


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Play this to keep you busy.. you don't like Kisame right?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

the reason i asked is because you made a girl charater so i thought you were a girl


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

yea ^_^ im a girl, i don't mind people asking .. Cheeb thought i was a he T_T....


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

SHEMALE!!! Tee hee


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

...eeeeeeee...getting off to do something...*shrug* be back on in like two minutes.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

.....................


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr. Zetsu come out come out where ever you are


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

*/_\* tsukuyomi...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi if i were you i'll stop double posting


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

hey tobi, why did pain think I knew you?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Going to post profile tobi? DEviart games are weird...but im bored x.x;;


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohh those are pretty eyes. Are they real? I wanna touch 'em *stabs your eyes wit a kunai* tee hee.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i don't know why


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

chibi, you love to drive me nuts ._0 lol but in a good way

i can't wait for rp to start  it's taking awhile..


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry for those douple posts...my friend came over to drop off books I lent him and I was in the bathroom and forgot to lock the computer so he ended typing up those two things...


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

icant wit until the rp starts either i just wanna hang with my squad and fight squad 1 
    Happy VS Emo
 just joking cause everything we do to the emo ppl will pleasure them


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yea.. they may be like hidan... XD !! I can imagein it now... sacrificing thier own jouunin heehee!! poor pain!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

hey im back


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i'm about to go read the first page again to see how everything work


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

cool make your oc a genin and be on my team 
ps make him an uchiha.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

yay, we get to do some RPing, I also can't wait until somebody kills my character


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

is tobi going to be a genin too??


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

off topic but pain one of these girls i know here on the forums just came back thought


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone one else signed up


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

my guy travles alone


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah join me and pain's team, should i change my character to uchiha then he can be team uchiha


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

So should I or if someone else wants to aska mod if the RP can be put up soon, or should we be patient


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

._.;; the uchiha's are all supposed to be dead heehee... XD ...cept a few ._.;


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

the best thing to do is just be patient


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

I say you ask a mod

And pain should we get back to extracting the bijuu?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

How many Akatsuki members are there


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

5 akatsuki members ^_^


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

and I'm part of them!!!!! YAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

as am I...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Off topic but can someone add to my rep i want to see something


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

So like.. 6 people?  In the AKatsuki that is....


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Likewise...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

pain"kuchiyose no justu" 
pain summons the statue 
pain"all members report here for extraction, ninpou nine mystical dragon seal.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Isnt your rep disabled


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

Tyrannous disapates then reapears on the statues pinky "ready"


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

Raikon reports back to the statue and says "Reporting for duty." "_HeHe, duty._" He thinks.

OOC: Wait, we need ten people for this, don't we? Because u got 5 fingers on each hand, and i think the statue has 5 on each.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you guys want to have to capture another tailed beast to use against konoha, so you guys have more to do in the RP


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu hops onto the statues index finger nodding "...ready Pain..." his kasa no longer on his head, his long hair showing.


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

"Since I just joined, do you want me to watch, or participate?" Raikon asks, eager to see it.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"that's the leaders decision but e prepared, the sealing takes three whole days..."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

A young girl suddenly appears on the middle finger of the right left hand. She had appeared a few minuets after the others did. Her long black hair was tied at the very bottom and she had the same hair color as Itachi. The girls eyes were black. The girl smirks "You called??? Master should be here soon...." she says, informing them. She was a girl member of the Akatsuki and she wore the "Crimson" ring.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

pain-"ok lets start and raikon u participate"
pain-"ok use your chakra to peirce the bijuu's then connect the two chakra and pull them out ok"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"let's get this three days over with..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

Raikon appears on the other middle finger, and then says, "this is going to be fun for the next three days." he says with a laugh.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu does as informed chakra flowing from his body. His hair blowing slightly while he whistle to help himself concentrate.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

ooc: by the way i just watched shippuuden 71 and saw hidan and kakuzu they are awesome in the anime i suggest you check it out heres the link Between Angels and Insects


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

he helps in the activation "yeah, fun, right..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 15, 2008)

Raikon starts the flow of his chakra, and his eyes roll back in his heaad and then turn red. "Nows a good time to try out this Kekkai Genkai I've been working on.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kira takes off her Kasu and smiles, half smirking "This shall be exciting..". She puts her hair behind her and does the correct hand symbols. Her hair started to rise some as she concentrates. The Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin - Complete Nine Mystical Dragon Seal activated from her and she had her eyes open, still surprisingly able to concentrate. Her long black hair flows behind her some.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

pain-"now everyone steady your chakra flow and rotate it in a clockwise diection" 
pain says as his rinnegan glows deep purple in the dark hideout.
pain-"this time we shall not fail to capture all nine bijuu and take control of this war ridden world and we shal lead the new world as GODS"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu does as he's told, still whistling. "...always the same routine..." he mutters more to himself than anyone else. He relaxes his body to help his chakra flow.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

*Three days later *
Pain-"evryone release all off your remaining chakra were're almost finished"
pain says as a purple aura forms around him
pain-"tchh haaaaaaaaaaaaa"
pains aura of chakra doubles in size
Pain-"okay now now form a path of chakra from the bijuu to the statue and lead the bijuu's power into the statue"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

She smirks, still using the spell. She releases all her chakra "Finaly..." she says with a smirk still. Kira seemed full of energy, and in a good mood. She concentrates still, keeping a eye on the bijuu and the statue, smirking. "So close...I can feel it" she mumbles.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu releases all his chakra forming a path to the statue like he was told. He continues to whistle quietly, he had shut his eyes tight.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

She does as the leader says, word by word. She felt weak, since she was having to release  the last bit of chakra she had. Despite that she still had her eyes open. "It's nearly time...." she smirks, keeping a eye on the statue now.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

The eye of the staue opened and the pupil formed.
Pain-"alright weve finished but I think alot of you need some rest ill be going on a mission now to konoha tetsu your coming with me c,mon"

OOC: im going to start rping with my konoha character and i suggest you do the same we can start the actual rp right of with some experience.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

She falls onto her hands, gasping. She could hardly move, but she didn't show any sign of fatigue. Standing up she brushes her hair out of her face, since her tie came undone. Kira looks around at the others, then jumps off the finger, nearly falling over some, but managed to stand up fine. "Resting sounds nice..." she smiles, glad to hear those words.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

(I only got one character but he is very discrete, and he will teleport to konoha if that is alright with everybody else)


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

"...yes Pain..." he hops off the finger landing next to Pain. When he lands next to Pain he says quietly so no one else except Pain would hear "...we should teach them better chakra control so they aren't as tired after this ritual..."


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Renkai walks to the hokage's office

Renaki-"so do you have my team ready"

Hokage-"yes they are waiting down on the training grounds here is their background info"

Renkai-"alright then im off"
renkai poofs out of the office and into the training fields.

Renaki-"hello im renkai sennin but that'll be renkai sensei to you"


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

The Hokage Sama sat in his office. He looked outside to see the breeze blowing in the air making the leaves rustle. But of course he was downing in paper work, his normal agenda. Feelin tired after only 2 hours of sleep, he slumped don into his chair, with his legs sticking out as far as the desk in front of him. Wishing he had more time on his hands he turned his head slighty to the side as he heared the children outside playing.

OOC: in this thread we can practice but when the actual RP is made, we should redo some of this stuff so the actuall RP is from the start


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"leader sama! if it is not to much trouble, may I head over to konoha?"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> "...yes Pain..." he hops off the finger landing next to Pain. When he lands next to Pain he says quietly so no one else except Pain would hear "...we should teach them better chakra control so they aren't as tired after this ritual..."


 "they'll get used to it i suppose right now we are heading for konoha lately my rinnegan has been calling me to that place hmm I dont understand why." pain says under his breath so only tetsu could hear. 
"no you may not we need strong members left here in case something happens and since you're the only one with chakra left besides me and tetsu it has to be you"


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: in this thread we can practice but when the actual RP is made, we should redo some of this stuff so the actuall RP is from the start


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

After a few minuets she seemed more energized. "There we go....." She walks to the wall and gets her fan from the wall. Kira puts her fan on her back and starts to walks out. She showed no sign of fatigue now. "I wonder where master is.." she crosses her arms then starts to walk to the exit. "I should proubably rest..." she grins then looks at the new recruits. Turning away from them, she takes her long hair in her hands then ties the bottom of her hair up.

OOC: ok


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

renkai-"so what are your names and tell me a little about yourself"
renkai says to his new genin recruits.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

The genin recruit with the white hyuga eyes watches him. Her long black hair covered her face some. Her figure was tiny, but power was in her. She looks to him suspiciously, not saying a word. This was Botan Hyuga, many rumors about her return had gone through the Hyuga house, and some had managed to get into town. Most people were not even told of her dissapearance, since the Hyuga kept it a secrete.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"hmm, I knew that when I joined this organization I would be surounded by a bunch of akatsuki losers..."

(I'm off to make a konoha character)


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

OOc:can my genin come to the training grounds now


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Kirizu was already at the training ground when his sensei appeared. "My name is Kurizu..." says a boy with shoulder legnth white hiar. His shirt hanging to his knees. He was looking down at his large sycthe-like weapon with eight blades on it the tip of the jagged spike digging into the ground.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

renaki-"pleased to meet you kuriku tell me some things you like and dislike"
says renkai as he analizes the boy thought 

"_this cant be that same boy from the info i received how could this child have done THAT and where did he get that scythe from"  _

Renaki lunges at kurizu and throws a kunai at him.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

The girl genin watches her new sensei. "My name is Botan Hyuga... from the head family..." she says then closes her eyes, leaning on the nearby practice log. Opeing her right eye, only showing a sliver of her eye she see's the kunai. Not seeming interested, she closes her eyes.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

He brings up his weapon with lightning speed blocking the kunai. "Yes I'm who you think I am..." he growls. "I like killing people...I dislike people who think they have a purpose..."


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

*Name: Isamu (Meaning: courageous; warrior)

*Age: 12

*Family: Father

*Height/Wieght: 5' 2''/ 110 pounds

*Clan: Sarutobi 

*Kekkei Genkai: Tsutatsu - Can see other chakra and can feel vibrations from a 3 mile radius. When activated she can heal himself and gain chakra.(form his mother)

*Rank: Gennin

*Justsu:

Fire Dragon Jutsu
Rambaling winds jutsu - Large circular blades on of winds, that can slice the human body
Ligthning rasengan- Rasengan with lightning
Shadow transportation justu
Bashing sphere jutsu- Can use any element, creates spheres of an element in his hands, and once a sphere makes contact with the target it explodes
Summoning jutsu: Toad Sage
Lightning strike jutsu - Can form a bolt of lightning to attack opponent
Decapatatin Jutsu
Water Clone jutsu
Chakra absorbtion Jutsu

*Stregnths: ninjutsu, taijutsu

*Weakness: Genjutsu, never giving up

*Personality: Courageous, strong willed, and determined. Pretty laid back, tries not to draw attention to himself. He is fun loving, but will be serious. He cares about his commrades and would nver back down.

*History: Born in Konaha, he is the great grandson of the third hokage, grandson of Asuma Sarutobi. He lived in a decent family. During the ninja war ten years ago his mother was killed in battle, so he didnt know her that well. Lives with his father, and has been trained by him. He was 2nd in his class, and a very intentative student. 

*Apearance: Short spicket hair black hair, green amraled eyes, His head is round. He wares a whit robe down to his knees, and has long blue pants. Where his headband on his waist. Wears his weapon pouch on his left leg, and has black ninja sandals on.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Renkai-"you have much to learn boy anyways haha hello botan the head family huh sounds nice ok we are going to start a training exersice if you can retreive these bells from me you pass as genin but if you fail I will send you back to the acedemy no gooo!" 
renkai poofs away and reapperars in a nearby bush 

_"i wonder how much skill they really have" renkai thinks to himself._


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Squad 1
Kurizu
Hikari Chiaki
Botan Hyuga

Squad 2
Midori
Ryu
Isamu Sarutobi

The other jounin please say who you are


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: hey can u switch isamu and hikari i want an un emos character so my team is more balenced


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

She sighs and puts a hand on her head, where her forehead protector was. "This is quite bothersome..." she smirks then gets off the log, stretching. "Lets just get this over with..." Kira sighs then looks around.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Squad 1
Kurizu
Isamu Sarutobi
Botan Hyuga

Squad 2
Midori
Ryu
Hikari Chiaki

Last time ill change


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Kurizu hears the rustle of the bush and immediately rushes the scythe dragging the ground behind held by one hand and tearing apart the land. He swings the scythe into the bushes attempting to hit his sensei.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

Name-Shouten Uchiha

Age-21

Family-mostly dead

Height/Wieght-6ft 6in, 130lb

Clan-Uchiha

Kekkei Genkai-Sharingan

Rank-Jounin

Justsus-He is skilled mostly in fire and wind but knows some earth techniques, but his strongest abilities are in the area of genjutsu

Stregnths-Genjutsu, Ninjutsu, Taijutsu

Weakness-Kekkei Genkai's

Personality-He is very secretive and opens up to no one not even his closest friends

History-His history is that of most Uchiha except for the fact that he keeps his Uchiha bloodline a secret and trains with it in secret. When he reached Chuunin level, somebody figured out his bloodline ability and threatened to give him away, they died tragically by suicide the next day. He now lives his days secluded from most and completely alone.

Apearance-he has short black hair that is spiked backwards, black eyes,  he has a red ninja jacet and green ninja vest his pants are black and his weapon holsters are on his right leg, he wears his head band normaly, and has black sandles.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

"Baka...." she puts her hand in her pockets "You can't attack him up from...". The way she talked, it could've been used as a insult, or a hint. "She suddenly was gone, hiding in some bushes. "Byakugan.." she says then looks around.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

renkai has his shadow clone throw kunai from another direction tricking them into thinking it was the real him. Then as the genin went to the shadow clone he used earth assimilation and went underground. 

thought _"hmph not bad but i think its time to stop playing around with them"_


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Isamu sat in the trees thinking of his options, he watched his sensei and examined him.

_'I should attack soon'_

Isamuformed handsigns, "Shadow Clone Jutsu" Nasagi pointed to his sensei, "Go"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

is my character accepted?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

She watches him, seeing him clearly. "Hm... not bad old man...." she teased then jumps into a tree, the leaves hiding her. She looks at her other team mates in slight annoyance but grabs a kunai.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Lord Tyrannous said:


> is my character accepted?



Yes, it accepted

OOC: Do one more RP and then we should wait for the actuall Rp so we can do it there and not have to type verything over


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

thought "hmpph the byakugan is a great jutsu but there is that fatal flaw he says as burst out of the ground grabbing isamu and burrying him. "now then...whos next? he says with a wide grin on his face.

OOC:can we have pain and tetsu attack them now?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

Shouten watched their exam from the top of a nearby building "let's see how this turns out..."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Kurizu jumps up swinging his weapon at the sensei. "Die you old scum..." he growls loudly.


OOC: yeah let's


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> OOC:can we have pain and tetsu attack them now?



I suppose you can


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

"Baka!!! What are you doing !?!!" she yells at her team mate the jumps from tree, to tree. She jumps into the tree above the on underground. "I won't be able to get him out but.." Botan hides in another tree, grabbing another kunai, one in eeach hand. "He would attack my blind spot...for sure.." she mumbles, looking out. "Watch out!!" she warns her team mate.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

"Botan, are you doing alright" Isamu came over to his teammate. Then he drew a kunai from his pouch. He waited for the right moment


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

pain walk up to kurizu
"you have a sinister chakra boy"
and punches him. He's sent flying into a tree.

Pain-'i dont why I've been called here but i guess we'll have to kill you all now"
pain throws shuriken in the air 

pain-"ninpou-kage shuriken buusihn no jutsu"
suddenly a hundred shuriken fly in every direction.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu thinks quickly and sends a puppet to shield the young boy. "...dammit Pain he could be useful to us..." he says still in a quiet and calm voice.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

"Rambaling winds jutsu" Isamu created the handsings. AFter he said the jutsu a fierce wind came in all differt directions. The wind blew the shuriken in a diferent direction


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

Shouten quickly takes out a kunai and blocks a couple random shuriken that flew in his direction "who are these guys?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

She jumps on the ground, grabbing the team mate that was with her.The rest of the shurikan shoots at them. She suddenly uses Kaiten, spinning fast. The kaiten stopped all the attacks. She continues as they rain down upon them. "Bakas.. she mumbles, only getting angry.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

Isamu stood in a strong stance.
_'this guy is good, wait, much better than good.....'_
"What do you want" Isamu waited for a reply


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"those cloaks, that skill, akatsuki..." he contemplated weather he should help, or go get help


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

She stops the kaiten, watching the Akatsuki members now "Why must these problems keep appearing??". Botan grabs her kunais again and inspects the akatsuki. She had seen them somewhere before...but where..??


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Pain teleports behind isame suddenly renkai bursts out of the ground and cuts of pain's arm with a black chakra sword. Blood spatering in all directions.

Pain-"aahha what the hell"
pain was in shock when he looked into renkai's eyes and saw the _rinnegan_.

Pain-"tetsu we're leaving now we stand no chance anymore"


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

_'I remember now, they are Akatsuki, they killed my grandfather'_
Isamu had a fierce look in his eyes as he dre out shuriken from his pouch.
_'But do I have a chance at even hitting him'_


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"another...doujutsu user?" he stared at the rinnegan


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Botan puts her Kunais up, carefully watching the cloaked guys. "Are these guys for real...??" she growls slighltly "They're more like cowards....running away from simple genin....hmph..." she glares at them with hate filled eyes, she did not know why she hated them.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Tetsu injects a special posion into Kurizu before teleporting next to Pain. "...yes Pain agreed..."


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

"Wonder why they, came here, just to leave like cowards!" Isamu felt so mad. He wanted nothing to do with them, but he still wondered why them came.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Pain and tetsu teleport away pain clutching what was left of his arm said these words

Pain-"when that powers take you over come to me" 
and with that they leave.

Renkai-"are you guys ok those were s class ninja high above your level if you ever encounter ninja like them run do you understand"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 15, 2008)

"oh no they don't" he attached an explosive tag to the kunai and threw it at the akatsuki just to hit were they once stood, thus he ran away


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

"Understand Sensei" Isamu felt he should, he saw what powe they had. Isamu leaned against a tree with his eyes closed.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 15, 2008)

Botan turns away, not really caring "I'm not going to run away.... not from any coward.." she said quite stubbornly. Looking to the person who got injected, she uses Byakugan to look into his body to see what it was. "A poison??" she mumbles to herself and de-activatesi t.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 15, 2008)

"This is a great way to start out the first day" Isamu said sarcasticly as he looked around at his team. "What to do now sensei?" Isamu tried to get his sensei's attention


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Kurizu enjoys the feeling of whatever was going through his veins, he felt better than he ever had. "It works fast..." he says quietly picking up his weapon. "Any more training sensei? If not I have better things to do..."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

"that boys chakra...it's changed..."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 16, 2008)

OOC: going to bed, I'll be on in the morning but I might not get the chance to be on in the afternoon I've got to work, I'll try though.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

OOC: See ya tomorrow


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

(what are we gonna do now?)


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

OOC: I dont know, lets just talk..........


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 16, 2008)

Renkai:we should probably warn the village. hey squad 1 this is your first B rank mission go tell the hokage everything that happened here me and the other jounin will follow them.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

"Alright guys lets go" Isamu wanted to get to the Hokage as quickly as possible.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

Shouten arrives at the hokage's office unknown to the genin and their teacher and knocks on the door "Hokage sama! I have urgent news!"


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Hokage turned his attention, "Yes, what is it Shouten." The hokge could tell it was impotant


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 16, 2008)

She started to walk towards the town. Botan was walking slowly, biding her time. "We should go... and tell the hokage.." she mumbles then looks ahead, thinking about the recent events that just took place/


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Isamu went with Baton, "Do you think our sensei will be alright, those guys look tough"
He was racing to the hokags office


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

he walks into the hokage's office "I have just spotted akatsuki near the village, they attacked a squad in training, their jounin managed to cut off one of their arms but they fled, I imagine that that squad is on their way here, but I noticed something strange...it would seem as one of the genin was injected with something, but I don't know what" He decided not to tell about the rinnegan


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 16, 2008)

She soon follows him keeping up easily. Botan looks to him "How am i supposed to know??". At the moment she was preoccupied in her mind. Where did she see those men before?? It was true she didn't remember anything prior to waking up in the Hyuga house. Maybe she had seen them before that time.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

The Hokage was quick "I want jounin on watch around the village, and send Anbu to find the jounin and akatsuki." the Hokage stayed calm. 
_'they mus have came for some reason'_The hokage had one more thing to say. "Once the gennin get here I will get some medin nin."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

"yes hokage sama! as you wish!" he dissapeared in a cloud of smoke off to give the order and soon many jounin and ANBU were out on their mission


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

i think u guys should take a break i have a feeling the real rp will be here tommarow thought

also do any of you like TTGL anime


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah, let's end it there


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay , i agree, we should wait.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah lets wait


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah then we should copy and paste all of this to the actual rp


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah......


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yeah then we should copy and paste all of this to the actual rp



That would be good


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah so like once we get to the actual rp can i train my student for the chuunin exams.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Before the chuunin exams the squads should go on missions too, that would be fun


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

i think they have to go on 8 missions before they can be recamened for chuunin exams


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah me 2.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

We should get a good amount of missions in before the chunnin exams


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

OOC: Im gonna go to bed, if I dont now, I wont get up in the morning


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

i was thinking about making a ninja from the hidden sand i'm still geting his info together

i want him to be in the exams thought


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 16, 2008)

hey, I'm back. is the rp thread *still* not up yet?


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 16, 2008)

i guess not i think were the only two online for this rp


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

so the real RP place isn't up yet...


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 16, 2008)

It is.Scroll down you will see it.Naruto Ninja World RPG


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 16, 2008)

i see should we repost our character sheets or just start roleplaying


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 16, 2008)

i cannot find it. I keep clicking Previous thead but it doesn't show it T_T;; I looked it up in the Search section of forums still nothing. *sighs* i suck at finding forums lmao.....


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 16, 2008)

just scroll down once you've got to the rp forums you'll see it


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

I think we should wait till pain and chibi get here because we were the first RP posts...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh it is up, everyone time to move


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 16, 2008)

thats true u guys were here first but im really anxious to go on my first mission


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

i told you guys it'll be up tommarow


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 16, 2008)

well then you do that , as long as it doesn't include us...until we finished the copy and paste session, but truly it is up to cheenab


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, once we have more people on, we should start. First I will have a ceremony fo the new gennin and then we copy and paste, but we have to do it in order


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lets just continue from where we left off, it would be odd if we got the posts out of order XD


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Well at least we should meet our squads and have the bell thing

Here is the link to RP
Ad account.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 16, 2008)

okay! squad one is up


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys, hello all.Remember I am not a bad person so don't be mad or neg me for nothing 

First of all, i see you have your RP thread.GOOD JOB.


Cheenab why you say in your signature,a new way to RP.I just see that is something like worse than other RPs.Remember I don't want to make you mad.I just say my opinion.If you dont want I will not come here again.Ask Emo-panda, I am a good guy


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

lol that was weird


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 16, 2008)

I wish to stay out of this!!! XD.... *hides behind tobi*


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

Soo.......Now what?

Everyone, this is what we should do, post your character sheet on the RP, do not post anything else, so that way if we need to we can just go to the first Page to see your character


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm up...eeee...


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 16, 2008)

I told you that you will have one liners posts.....


----------



## Cheena (Aug 16, 2008)

I dont want to, I told everyone to at least post a paragraph


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 16, 2008)

hey what arc are we on in the actual rp.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay just so everyone knows i will not be with orochimaru the whole time im actually going to participate in the leaf chuunin exams disqusted with one of Orochimaru's jutsus.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok thats fine


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 17, 2008)

i hope Midori finds me and not orochimaru or worst. I hope she finds me actualy Orochimaru has given Ryu the blood contract of......


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 17, 2008)

let's have a vote, exams later or tomarrow? I vote later on 23 or 25
also starting out with 3 jutsu wouldn't work because akatsuki people and jounin


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

23 or 25 as long as we have a week. And lets set the limit to 5 justsu. 3  regular justu and 2 bloodline justu


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 17, 2008)

Either date is good for me


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 17, 2008)

wait, Raikon already know a bunch of jutsu.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I Raikon why don you hide you justu, until you really need them


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 17, 2008)

gah ... 5 jutsu? i've used most of mine.... XD...


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 17, 2008)

oh, ok, sure.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

But we really should cut it to 5 jutsu so we can have more expeirence and have the fun of training to learn justu


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 17, 2008)

5 jutsu works for me I can do that


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

sounds good to me also can we do the forest of death thing too I think that would be an awesome part of the roleplay.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

so who wants to cut down jutsu so we can expeirence more of the RP and make it more realistic while we learn more justu


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 17, 2008)

T_T.... took me two days to collect jutsu's XD darnit *Botan pouts in emo corner* XD

i don't really, lol


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 17, 2008)

what about jounin and akatsuki, akatsuki would suck if we could only have 5 jutsu and I know no jounin with only 5 jutsu?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 17, 2008)

I edited my jutsu


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

Never mind I wasnt clear

Genin- 5 jutsu
chuunin - 10 justu
Jounin/akatsuki unlimited jutsu


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 17, 2008)

so were going to do this ?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

yup sounds good but how about
genin-7,8
chuunin-15
jounin/akatsuki-unlimited


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you for puting that clearly


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

I edited my profile, I have 5 justu, 
and try not to keep to powerful ones like something a gennin couldnt possibly do if you are a genin


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 17, 2008)

i agree with 6 paths of pain XD..


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 17, 2008)

Make up your mind


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 17, 2008)

well I'm teaching one of my genin rasengan


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok we will go with six paths of pain idea


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

ill do watever cus im not a genin but remember it will be more worthwile when you actaually learn one your self.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

yes it will so gennin will only have 7 justus, cuase any most of us have kekei genkei and are form clans so it good.

So now edit your profile


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 17, 2008)

My dude is 21 with a lot of experience. Could he have some powerful jutsu like the chakra point rasengan, since thats a clan move he made?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

yes, but nothing else as powerful as that, cuase at the chuunin exams you will be facing genin


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah anyways how are we gonna learn the jutsu and gain more stat points?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 17, 2008)

so then, what is the date for chuunin exams?


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 17, 2008)

yyyaaaayyyy! Wow.... a 21 year old fight a bunch of 12-14 year olds. Sounds fun!


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 17, 2008)

Edited again -.-


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

ok so is someone gonna fail the exams or something cus not everyone can pass the prelims you know.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not failing!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

We will think of something


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 17, 2008)

They had the pre-limes to eliminate the number of matches... and we could just fight random people we control. So we *whoever wants to go* to the finals


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 17, 2008)

not Raikon, hes 21


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

We can Rp now


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

alright im headed over to the rp now


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 17, 2008)

here is my proposal, we will learn jutsu by discovering how they work, not just out of the blue "I just learned a fantasticle new technique:amazing", we get existing jounin to work as proctors for the exam's 3 stages, make up people for our genin to fight, whom ever is assigned to the pirst stage make up the first stage exam, second stage is RP in the forest of death, existing jounin take the place of other teams as in I RP as a random squad...and so forth and the last exam we leave to cheenab to make up the "who fights who" chart and let whoever reaches that spot fight it out? how does that work?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

thats great I actually like it how many people can participate in the finals though.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 17, 2008)

That sounds good, we will see what everyone else thinks


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 18, 2008)

The twist in this story line are crazy, is Botan really thinking of going to Orochimaru for her memory back. Is ryu really an Orochimaru apprentice this is a great rp


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 18, 2008)

OOC: I think that's a good Idea. so, do we start rping now?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes you can RP, you have a new teammate, his name i s Kai, he replaced Ryu


----------



## Shikamaru94 (Aug 18, 2008)

OOC: Okay Then


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

Ill check back often to look for posts


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 18, 2008)

Im here now what do we need to talk about


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm here...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

Well the letter was a deploy, there was no attack


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

Then, in a post Orochimaru (Emo Panda) said it was just to get Konoha all worked up, you werent going to attack


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 18, 2008)

Can i call dibs on Orochimaru and kabuto to control for temporarly purposes


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes that's all it was to tighten konoha's security


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

I think Emo Panda already called it, ask Emo Panda


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 18, 2008)

nooooo *hugs oro protectively* i've grown attached to oro...


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 18, 2008)

Never Mind


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

OK we can go back


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 18, 2008)

WHATs that supposed to mean >: ( *grabs wafflebat and looks to chibi...*


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 18, 2008)

Wooo, I am the star, no one saw this coming. What will Happen next hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaahahahahah


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 18, 2008)

IM SORRY FOR DOUBLE POSTING BUT THIS IS GETTING INTENSE. SOMEONE PLEASE AGREE IT'S GETTING CRAZY DRAMATIC AND TEAR DROPPING.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

It is getting intense


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Aug 18, 2008)

is your char just faking XD? it would be a good idea if he is O.O he'd have everybody in the palm of his hands XD


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2008)

*Nameaisuke Hyuga

*Age:11

*Family: Hyuga family. Neji's cousin. Still Part of the Branch Family.

*Height/Wieght:5'4, 130lb

*Clan:Hyuga

*Kekkei Genkai: Byakugan

*Rank: Genin

*Justsus

Taijutsu: -Jyuuken - Jentle Fist

-Ninjutsu: Hakke Rokujuuyonshou - Eight Divination Signs-Sixty-Four Palms 
-Gentle fist
-Hakke Kaiten - Eight Divination Signs of the Hand-Heavenly Spin
-Hakke Hyakunijuuhachishou - Eight Divination Signs, One-Hundred and Twenty-Eight Palms 
-Hakke Sanbyaku Rokujuisshikishou - Eight Divination Signs, 361 Palms

Genjutsu:
none

Summoning Jutsu: He is a summon. He was taught a teleportation type jutsu. He takes paper and puts his summon seal on it. He places it somewhere and activates the jutsu to teleport. (Not Perfected)

*Strengths:Tai/Nin

*Weakness: A small blind spot near the neck. And Genjustu 
*Personality:Similar to Neji before he fought Naruto. But with his teammates, nice.

*History: As a baby he was completely absorbed in the Nine-Tailed Fox's chakra as his family was fighting the bijuu. Because of this he has a psuedo jinchuuriki chakra source and possesses an incredible amount of it. (About half of Naruto's 5th Tail at most. Between 3rd and 4th at its best.) He was trained by Hiashi Hyuuga. Later he found a scroll of Teleportation when he was 9. It utilizes the summoning justu, but you are the summon. You take a piece of paper and infuse it with your chakra and the seal of your paint on the kanji of your summon you put it anywhere and use the jutsu. He is a talented genin becoming one at age 10. His Sensei did not want them taking the chuunin exam the first year, so they waited one year and this is that year. 


*Appearance (Optinal): He has short black hair. It looks a bit like Kiba. He has the crest of the branch family on his forehead. He wears a hoodie and pants. He also Has the Hyuuga eyes.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

accepted, thanx


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sooo, when are like the chuunin exams?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

Saturday, i think


----------



## Team7rox18 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok. There's not really a point in rping coz no one's on lol!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

mostly everyone is offline


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm here...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm here too!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 19, 2008)

im here now lol but now you guys are off.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm here pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 19, 2008)

cool u wanna rp or chat i say chat cus not much you can do with 2 people.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah we can just chat, I have a question I wanna ask you anyway. Unless you wanted to rp as Pain and Tetsu


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

Im back, I do some things


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 19, 2008)

Alrighty...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

So ..........?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 19, 2008)

So you still thinking about a new thread?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, ive been trying to think of new ideas, and I wonder where everyone is at


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 19, 2008)

how many characters can we make?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess no more than two


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 19, 2008)

I have some ideas if you want I can PM them to you.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

That would be good


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2008)

*
(0)(0)
( o.o)
(''')(''')
*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 19, 2008)

how many already existing naruto characters can you control?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

1 or two if nessecary


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 19, 2008)

My character brought back hidan...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 19, 2008)

okey dokey


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 19, 2008)

if your gonna do the no auto hit rule then you need to set up a system such as level of speed, strength, stamina...and such, if you do it without these traits your thread will collapse in on itself, I know, that's what happened to one of my threads


----------



## Cheena (Aug 22, 2008)

The exams will be Sunday or Monday, vote now or forevever hold your peace


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 22, 2008)

Sunday preferably...if it's monday I wouldn't be on until about 3...I have to tutor my friend


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 22, 2008)

sunday, it will mean more people are free to come here


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 22, 2008)

id say sunday since school starts for me on monday and i wouldnt be on till 3


----------



## Cheena (Aug 22, 2008)

This is outraggeous, no posts in the RP today


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, sorry I had a lot to do today, un. And no one else was one so I didn't bother, hnn. And sunday might now be a bad day for me to do the chuunin exams.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 22, 2008)

Well it could be tomorrow, I got wrong information

I am thinking about making another RP, it isnt Naruto 


Edit: Well, could someone out a post in there , and then I can post becuase my character hasnt trained and it would make sense and edited something that has information form 6:30 in the morning.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 22, 2008)

I gotta work from 5-8 tomorrow


----------



## Cheena (Aug 22, 2008)

What time like 5am to 8pm or 5pm to 8pm or 5pm to 8am

Tommorow can be the written test, then anotherday will be forest of death, then the fights


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 22, 2008)

If i dont finish enough missions by tomorrow, could i just not and say i did?


----------



## Cheena (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, go ahead


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 22, 2008)

ok, thnx!!!!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 28, 2008)

When should the 2nd part of the exams happen, I wont be here till Sunday though, so maybe in the evening on Sunday or Monday, give me your opinions please

Any last thoughts on the Pokemon RP, becuase we should put it up today


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 28, 2008)

Either day is good for me...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 28, 2008)

my characters have been away a lot havn't they


----------



## Cheena (Aug 31, 2008)

You can join, I let you be an elite jounin, so well be having the exams later today or starting tomorrow, it will be the forest of death


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

XD lol so what am i supposed to do -_-' i ddnt know....editing to genin lol xD


----------



## Cheena (Aug 31, 2008)

BTW, if you are a gennin you cant have that many jutsus, so for now keep 2 elements and have 9 or 10 jutsus


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

FUCK THT! *back to elite jounin* @_@ sorry, im like SUPER UBER DUPER DEATH BORED! DX


----------



## Cheena (Aug 31, 2008)

Very well then, you can be a prompter, NPC like Sasuke, and go on missions with other jounin


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

ok.....great....... lol xD i would rather be a team leader or somtin xD lol but w/e -_-'


----------



## materpillar (Aug 31, 2008)

What exactly is going on in this rp right now?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

i dnt know lol xD but did u take a look at my RP?


----------



## materpillar (Aug 31, 2008)

eh this one isn't yours? which one was it again?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 31, 2008)

Well right now in this rp we're getting ready for the second part of the chuunin exams, the forest of death.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 31, 2008)

cool.  Could I somehow join some ones team for no decent reason if I made a character soon enough?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess you'd be able to...


----------



## Cheena (Aug 31, 2008)

yes could, someone is missing a teammate, could someone, pm the other members for the2nd part of the exams, becuase my pm box is too full, and there is something I cant delete


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

ok, i wont be able to get on the comp 2morrow bc of Hurricane Gustav(I live in Louisiana) so, could we either do them 2day, or the day after 2morrow? And if im not on when the exams are, its bc i still have no cable. So, if im not on, could you let it slide?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

ya i might not be on a few days after u, fking Gustav....(i live in oklahoma)


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Aug 31, 2008)

Welll I have no excuse for not being on because I live in pennsylvania yay for this stupid state.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 31, 2008)

hey guys renkai is back!!


----------



## Cheena (Aug 31, 2008)

thats good


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 1, 2008)

yup i see we gotta another rinnegan user


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

that will be interesting


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

The secon Part ofthe Exams start 2morrow and will end wednesday evening, thtas how much time you have to get to the tower.

We cant start today becuase of some of the RP'ers here live in like lousiana and other states that will be hit by the hurricane, and they will be busy and may not have power in there house to use the computer,


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 1, 2008)

oh ok then that sucks.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, but its not too long


----------



## Cheena (Sep 2, 2008)

Listen up everyone, please get the other RP'ers in the RP to come for the exams, you could PM them or whatever.

But I think its about time to give the akatsuki screentime. For a few days I think the RP should focus on Akatsuki, so they can do their plans and and get to do some stuff, becuase thay are in the RP plot but we do not see them enough


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 2, 2008)

OOC: cheenab, can i put my character here also.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 2, 2008)

yes that would be fine


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm the only Akatsuki member online right now...and we have to account for gustav people having school the whole nine yards


----------



## Cheena (Sep 2, 2008)

yes, I know, maybe after the second part of the exams


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 2, 2008)

"Woohoo! Finally im back in Konoha!" said Shiraishi as he came back from a year long mission.

The new genins have not seen or heard about him but he is currently one of the top 3 Jounins in Konoha.

__________________________________________________________________________


Name: Uchiha Shiraishi

Age: 18
DoB: February 29th
Gender: Male

Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 159lbs
Build: Lightly Toned
Eye Color: Dark Grey
Hair Color: Black

Abilities/Jutsus:

Sharingan:
Type: Bloodline
Description: It allows the user to comprehend the attack of an opponent almost before the attacker knows what attack they are making. The Sharingan also allows the user to see the flow of chakra within a person, but to a lesser extent than the Byakugan.

Mangekyo Sharingan:
The Mangekyo Sharingan is a heightened form of Sharingan. It was first awakened by Madara Uchiha,who was able to use it to gain control over the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox. Over the generations other Uchiha came to possess their own Mangekyo Sharingan, though Madara Uchiha, Itachi Uchiha, Kakashi Hatake, and Sasuke Uchiha are the only characters to have possessed it in the current Naruto storyline. Unlike the standard Sharingan, the Mangekyo Sharingan differs between users, changing the form of the Sharingan's tomoe seal when activated. Those who possess a Mangekyo Sharingan suffer from ever-deteriorating eyesight, a process that becomes faster through repeated usage and culminates in blindness. Only by taking the eyes of a sibling can one's eyesight be permanently restored, combining the two Mangekyo Sharingan and granting them immense strength in the process. Abilities are Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu and Susano'o

Byakugan:
Type: Bloodline
Description: The Byakugan, is the primary focus of the Hyuga's special arts. After awakening the Byakugan, which is denoted by veins along the user's temples surfacing to just under the skin, the Byakugan allows for the user to see with near 360º vision, meaning that they can literally see everything around them, except for one blind spot above the spine and under the head which differs from user to user. They also have the ability to see through solid objects, and can use a degree of telescopic sight. The distance and the degree of telescopic sight varies from person to person.

Eight Gates:
The Eight Gates are eight specific points on a person's chakra circulatory system. They limit the overall flow of chakra within a person's body. The basis for the idea of the chakra gates comes from the body's limits on the functions within it. This makes the body much weaker, but it keeps the body from expiring too soon. By opening these gates, the user can surpass their own physical limits at the cost of extreme damage to their own bodies. Opening the final gate will grant the user enough strength to surpass a Kage; however, the result of opening the final gate is that all the energy from the opener's cells is used up, resulting in the user's death

Katon Techniques:
Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique
Fire Release: Great Dragon Fire Technique
Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique

Raiton Techniques:
Lightning Release: Electromagnetic Murder
Lightning Release: Flying Thunder God
Chidori
Raikiri
Kirin

Items:
Katana - The great Uchiha Katana.

Physical Description:
Shiraishi is not the talkative kind of person. He likes to keep things to himself. Being the Prodigy of the Uchiha clan, he hardly has any problems, socially or psychologically. Despite his natural genius and strength, he has yet to show his true strength. Only the Kage knows of his Hybrid Doujutsu nature.

Background History:
Shiraishi was born half Hyuuga half Uchiha. His father was an Uchiha and thus, he kept the Uchiha name. Due to his Hybrid nature, he was born with an automatically activated Sharingan and Byakugan, one on each eye. As time passed, he could master both Sharingan and Byakugan choosing either to use only Sharingan, only Byakugan or both at the same time. Currently, he has the Mangekyo Sharingan and his Byakugan can see to up to 200 metres.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahhh okey doke...sounds good


----------



## Cheena (Sep 2, 2008)

yup, I hope everything works out


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 5, 2008)

that dude is way too over powered oro


----------



## Cheena (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, hell take away the bakugan


----------



## borcea (Sep 12, 2008)

Nameosmin

Age:16

Height/Weight:175 cm/67 kg(i don't know imperial measure units)


*Clan: Ucicha

*Kekkei Genkai: Sharingan

*Rank: Jounin

*Justsus: Shadow clone tehnique
              great firebal tehnique
              shadow tehniques
              water tehniques
              fire tehniques
              earth tehniques
              some medical tehniques
              some genjutsu tehniques
*Stregnths: Ninjutsu/Taijutsu/Genjutsu

*Weakness N/A

*Personality Good and anxious of learning

*History Unknown


----------



## Cheena (Sep 12, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------

